# Unfug - How to?



## Pusillin (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
das hier soll mal eine Sammlung von Dingen werden, womit man Unfug machen kann.
Einerseits ist es bestimmt lustig, andererseits hilft es auch Neulingen solchen Dingen vorzubeugen.
Könnt auch gerne zukünftige Änderungen besprechen...

Ich fang dann mal an:
1. Emotes
Der Klassiker. 
/e eingeben, und dann eine Nachricht, die andere Spieler für vom System halten können,
zum Beispiel "hat Euch AFK gemeldet, gebt /afk remove ein um weiterhin im Schlachtfeld zu bleiben."
Oder "hat Euch 23 Gold und 47 Silber aus der Tasche gestohlen."

2. Glaubensgriff
Zukünftige Priester-Fähigkeit
Stelle mir gerne vor, 40 Priester, alle im Abstand von etwa 20 Metern, bilden auf ihrem Flugmount eine Reihe.
Nun wird ein Spieler einfach diese Reihe entlanggezogen, ohne den Boden zuberühren.
Auch gerne Wettkämpfe zwischen 2 Priesterreihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder: Man lädt Leute in einen Schlachtzug, portet sie mit einem Hexer irgendwo tief unters Wasser -
und die Priester ziehen sie mit Glaubensgriff nach unten wenn sie hochwollen.

Jetzt seid ihr dran!


----------



## Exeliron (5. Juni 2010)

hmm während bc haben wir uns mal den spass gemacht einen low-level-spieler unter einem vorwand nach nagrand auf eine fliegende insel mit einem wl zu porten ^^ er hatte noch kein fm und so sind wir um ihn herum geflogen und er konnte nicht mehr herunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## Renox110 (5. Juni 2010)

Die Leute mit einem Hexer in eine Schlucht porten. Guten Flug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (5. Juni 2010)

nem level 9er 2000g ins handelsfenster geben und erstmal n kaffee trinken gehn^^


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> nem level 9er 2000g ins handelsfenster geben und erstmal n kaffee trinken gehn^^



Der ist geil xD


----------



## sykee (5. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der ist geil xD



der längste hat mal 2 stunden gewartet^^


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juni 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> nem level 9er 2000g ins handelsfenster geben und erstmal n kaffee trinken gehn^^



ach du warst das? ich hab extra meine mutti beim essen stehen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egotronic (5. Juni 2010)

Mir fallen da spontan die guten alten: "Mit /gquit kommt ihr in den Gildenleitungschat" Sachen ein.
Oder: "Macht mal /camp dann kommt ein Zelt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sofar ego


----------



## Skyler93 (5. Juni 2010)

./e haucht Euch einen Kuss zu.
spammt das mal in raids oder in dalaran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ich weiß ich werde es bereuen meinen trick zu verraten ;DD)
es macht spaß das sag ich euch, wenn dann Whispers kommen wie "Womit habe ich das verdient?"
oder "Kenn ich dich?" ;D
./e mag Euch.
./e Umarmt Euch.
./e liebt Euch.


----------



## dudubaum (5. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der ist geil xD



jo ders geil xD
hab ich auch ma gemacht aber das mit 5000gold


----------



## Arnim (5. Juni 2010)

Zu Classic-Zeiten wurden auf meinem Server Unwissende gerne mit der /split-Funktion verarscht...
Wurde wohl iwann rausgepatcht...


----------



## sykee (5. Juni 2010)

Arnim schrieb:


> Zu Classic-Zeiten wurden auf meinem Server Unwissende gerne mit der /split-Funktion verarscht...
> Wurde wohl iwann rausgepatcht...



was hatn die gemacht?


----------



## Anomali (5. Juni 2010)

Chopper fahrten anbieten und mit der Chopper aus Dalaran rausspringen, während jemand im Beifahrersitz ist^^ Als Magier, Pirester oder pala nur zu empfehlen, um den Sturz zu überleben^^


----------



## Treebeard (5. Juni 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> was hatn die gemacht?



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Dein Gold gleichmäßig über alle Mitglieder in der Gruppe verteilt.


----------



## pwnytaure (5. Juni 2010)

Tja ich kann mir net vorstellen wie man einen in ne schlucht porten soll aber ok^^

Ich bin mal dem raid mit der Kerze der Elune aufn sack gegangen.

auch sehr populär sind die Irokesen-Granaten


----------



## Arnim (5. Juni 2010)

Treebeard schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Dein Gold gleichmäßig über alle Mitglieder in der Gruppe verteilt.



Genau. Man konnte damals "/split X" eingeben, wobei "X" für die Menge an Kupfer-Stücken steht. ;-)


----------



## gnomios (5. Juni 2010)

Einen auf meiner 2 Rakete mitnehmen und runterschmeißen


----------



## Gerti (5. Juni 2010)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> Tja ich kann mir net vorstellen wie man einen in ne schlucht porten soll aber ok^^



Früher hatte man ja nur das Portal und nicht direkt den Stein und die Leute sind da gespawnt, wo das Portal war. Und wenn man sich so gestellt hatte, das es über einem Abgrund war, sind die halt runtegefallen.

Wasich sonst noch so kenne:

-Palabombe ins AH von dem Kazzak Debuff.
-Pet bekommt bei Geddon die Bombe und dann wegpacken und dann irgendwo auspacken.
-Im Handelschannel Fragen. ob man schon das /camp Emote kennt.
- Früher waren die Schneebälle cool, weil dann die Person umgefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein^^


----------



## Mr.62 (5. Juni 2010)

eine frage was macht das /camp emote?


----------



## Aranshi (5. Juni 2010)

will mehr davon ^^


----------



## Firechaos (5. Juni 2010)

mit /e bereitet Kein Fischmahl zu!
das ist der Hammer in 25iger Raids nachm Wipe oder so xDD die suchen und suchen dann aber sie findens net..^^Müsst ihr auch mal machen.


----------



## Aranshi (5. Juni 2010)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> eine frage was macht das /camp emote?



glaub dann loggst du aus


----------



## Deadwool (5. Juni 2010)

Mann mann mann, ein paar von euch haben echt schwarze Seelen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pwnytaure (5. Juni 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Früher hatte man ja nur das Portal und nicht direkt den Stein und die Leute sind da gespawnt, wo das Portal war. Und wenn man sich so gestellt hatte, das es über einem Abgrund war, sind die halt runtegefallen.
> 
> Wasich sonst noch so kenne:
> 
> ...



ah verstehe^^

das mit der geddon bombe made my day^^


----------



## Nyume (5. Juni 2010)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> eine frage was macht das /camp emote?





 /camp loggt dich aus und du landest bei der Charakterauswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranshi (5. Juni 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wasich sonst noch so kenne:
> 
> -Palabombe ins AH von dem Kazzak Debuff.



wie geht das und was bringt das ? ^^


----------



## Zhiala (5. Juni 2010)

Magierportale sind ja immer gefragt und weil so viele nicht lesen sondern nur klicken stehen sie dann in Stonard statt in Dala ;p


----------



## Traklar (5. Juni 2010)

gnomios schrieb:


> Einen auf meiner 2 Rakete mitnehmen und runterschmeißen



Mach ich gern mit meinem Druiden und dem Chopper bzw. das Mammut. Lass die Leute aufsteigen und fahr dann den Kanal von Dalaran runter. Und als Druide kann ich ja Fluggestalt xD.


----------



## Traklar (5. Juni 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> wie geht das und was bringt das ? ^^



Tja die Fähigkeit heißt "Mal von Kazzak"

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Mal von Kazzak: *Das Mal von Kazzak ist ein Debuff, der 10 Sekunden lang immer 5% Mana eines Spielers abzieht. Wenn der Spieler 0 Mana hat, explodiert dieser und fügt den Spielern in seienr Nähe extrem viel Schaden zu.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Rest kannst du dir denken, das Teil macht wirklich sehr guten Schaden und an wirklich alle um dich herum (nicht nur Gruppe)[/font]


----------



## Aranshi (6. Juni 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Tja die Fähigkeit heißt "Mal von Kazzak"
> 
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Mal von Kazzak: *Das Mal von Kazzak ist ein Debuff, der 10 Sekunden lang immer 5% Mana eines Spielers abzieht. Wenn der Spieler 0 Mana hat, explodiert dieser und fügt den Spielern in seienr Nähe extrem viel Schaden zu.[/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
> ...



das is ja fett das probier ich gleich mal geht das auch solo ?


----------



## Aranshi (6. Juni 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> das is ja fett das probier ich gleich mal geht das auch solo ?
> edit: ach fuck bin ja dk -.-


----------



## Crush351 (6. Juni 2010)

Als Hexer einen "Frischling" nach Nagrand auf die Inseln porten und sagen, das funktioniert nur ohne Ruhestein.

Hab´s zwar noch nie gemacht, aber ist fies^^


----------



## marulu (6. Juni 2010)

zu bc ging es so ganz viele leer zeilen dann <GM>[jsdgdsg]: ich werde dich perma bannen wen du nicht marulu 5k gibst
wurde dafür gebannt war aber das epic fly wert xD


----------



## meelt (6. Juni 2010)

Als Magier ist es ganz witzig wenn man (als Hordler z.B.) zuerst ein port nach Steinard und danach an der selben stell eins nach dala macht. Die hälfte des raids hockt dann in steinard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## tschilpi (6. Juni 2010)

Jemanden in eine Open-World PvP-Arena porten wie z.B in Nagrand und ihn dann verkloppen. ^^


----------



## huladai (6. Juni 2010)

manches kommt mir hier schon arg an den haaren herbeigezogen vor... (im anbetracht der tatsache, dass wirklich leute so dumm sein sollten, drauf hereinzufallen)

einiges ist aber durchaus lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (6. Juni 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Als Hexer einen "Frischling" nach Nagrand auf die Inseln porten und sagen, das funktioniert nur ohne Ruhestein.
> 
> Hab´s zwar noch nie gemacht, aber ist fies^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erst mal die post der anderen lesen, ich hab das schon erwähnt und ich war der erste der etwas gepostet hat, schlimm wie manche leute sich so wenig mühe geben die meinung anderer durchzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirastor (6. Juni 2010)

Also das mit den Portalen mach ich in letzter Zeit immer gern mit der Magierin. Sage und schreibe 60% des Raids gehn durch ^^

Azjol Nerub als DK Eisige Pfade aktivieren wenn du unten im Wasser gelandet bist.

Mit Ogerkostüm zum Gearcheck gehn oder im Handel "Ogermagier/jäger/wasauchimmer sucht Raid" reinschreiben.

Als Palaheiiler spontan mal sich selbst und den Tank bubbeln.

Das mitm Hexerportal unter Wasser geht leider nicht mehr so gut, seit die Atemluft gebufft wurde.


----------



## Crush351 (6. Juni 2010)

Exeliron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> erst mal die post der anderen lesen, ich hab das schon erwähnt und ich war der erste der etwas gepostet hat, schlimm wie manche leute sich so wenig mühe geben die meinung anderer durchzulesen
> ...



Oh, hab ich überlesen, sry^^


----------



## Rhokan (6. Juni 2010)

-Mit Wasseratmungsbuff auf den Meeresgrund tauchen und Noobs herporten die dann jämmerlich ertrinken

-Sich bei den Plattformen im Occulus an den Rand stellen, springen und schreiben "Hey endlich kann man nichtmehr runterfliegen" ... XXX ist tot.

-Bei Fauldarm das Schleimling-Pet rausholen und den Raid verwirren

-"Hey seit dem Patch muss man /gquit erst bestätigen, cool" => Halbe Gilde weg

-Als Mage falsche Portale stellen

-in Utgarde/PDK bei dem tiefen fall ins Wasser nervige Leute mit Wasserwandeln buffen

-Maulwurfsmaschine stellen und hoffen das im Raid Leute sind die nicht wissen was sie macht und es ausprobieren (99% Erfolgschance)


----------



## Moronic (6. Juni 2010)

Zu Classiczeiten hatten die Portale meines Mages die angewohnheit zu nem DC zu führen. Und an solchen Tagen hab ich eigentlich jeden kostenlos geportet :-)


----------



## Giwopti (6. Juni 2010)

Wo noch bei 1k winter diese Portal kam um sich in die Schlacht zu porten musste man einfach ein Magier Portal z.B. theramore hinstellen. Dann waren die hälfte der Leute auch da. Naja damit schadet man ja aber auch sich selbst und es geht nicht mehr.^^


----------



## Rundon13576 (6. Juni 2010)

Einer der besten Unfuge in wow:

dazu braucht man 2palas / dks einer is tank einer dd,
dann geht man eine normale rnd ini (hdr oder grube sind die besten)

beim boss fight stellt sich der tank mit dem boss in eine ecke und der andere spottet den boss ab und zieht ihn vom tank weg,
sobald die dds das geschnallt haben und zum boss laufen spottet der tank zurück und so weiter...

habe ich selber oft gemacht, es klappt natürlich am besten mit bossen mit viel live deshalb ist gerade garfrost in grube sehr gut (besonders wenn man ihn zu den anderen zieht)


----------



## Clonex (6. Juni 2010)

Ich stell gerne das og Protal in dala mit all meinen anderen Protalen zu....is dann reine Glückssache wo die alle landen^^


----------



## Russelkurt (6. Juni 2010)

Clonex schrieb:


> Ich stell gerne das og Protal in dala mit all meinen anderen Protalen zu....is dann reine Glückssache wo die alle landen^^



Portale klappen leider nur für gruppenmitglieder.

aber zum thema:

ich habe einmal mir den spaß erlaubt (ein klassiker) einfach mal /s und dann [Orcisch] Kak nak'kal sruk (oder etwas das orcisch klingt) zu schreiben. auf die frage, warum ich als Mensch orcisch sprechen kann habe ich geantwortet, dass man die sprache mit ALT + F4 oder /camp ändern kann. es war auf einmal sehr still in Sturmwind xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krezton (6. Juni 2010)

Ich stell gerne mal in Dala mit Mage ein OG portal vors andere OG portal und dann regt sich der halbe server auf und es werden tickets eröffnet das dass portal nach Orgrimmar nicht funktioniert dass macht auch immer ne menge fun


----------



## orkman (6. Juni 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> Ich stell gerne mal in Dala mit Mage ein OG portal vors andere OG portal und dann regt sich der halbe server auf und es werden tickets eröffnet das dass portal nach Orgrimmar nicht funktioniert dass macht auch immer ne menge fun



und dann wundern dass die gm's soviel zeit fuer wichtige tickets brauchen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krezton (6. Juni 2010)

und dann wundern dass die gm's soviel zeit fuer wichtige tickets brauchen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Tickets wurden nur bisher glaube ich2 eröffnet soweit ich weis aber hab da mich wohl undeutlich ausgedrückt


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (6. Juni 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> -Maulwurfsmaschine stellen und hoffen das im Raid Leute sind die nicht wissen was sie macht und es ausprobieren (99% Erfolgschance)



was macht die denn?


----------



## John Sinclair (6. Juni 2010)

Als Nachtelf Jäger ein low level pet in durotar oder so zähmen mit aktivem PVP in schattenhaftigkeit gehn und warten bis ein low level hordler das pet angreift und stirbt ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Juni 2010)

kA ob es schon gepostet wurde ... nen low lvl in die gurubashi arena porten und campen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ... einfach im raid (wenn die komplette gruppe an einem fleck steht) ein portal nach steinard öffenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwer klickt immer drauf xD


----------



## Deadwool (6. Juni 2010)

Ich bin baff auf was für Ideen die Leute kommen. Da sind Sachen dabei die würden mir im Leben nicht einfallen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok , ich hab jetzt auch nur ganz selten das Bedürfnis meine Mitmenschen zu plagen. 

Wobei da fällt mir ein:
In Karazhan hab ich mal einen Mage Kumpel verarscht. Er hatte diesen Unsichtbarkeits Spell ganz neu, und wollte ihn endlich mal ausprobieren.
Er dachte sich, die Wichtel wären gut geeignet dafür. Er aktivierte also die Unsichtbarkeit und schlich sich an den Wichtelgruppen vorbei. Natürlich nicht ohne sich stolz im TS darüber auszulassen wie imba der Mage doch sei auf Level 70.
Da dachte ich mir als Jäger, da kann man doch bestimmt was witziges draus machen. Ich also Irreführung auf Mage und Mehrfachschuss in die Wichtelgruppen .... den Rest könnt ihr euch denken. Mein anderer Kumpel, ein Hexer und ich, wir haben geschriehen vor lachen.


----------



## lordxanatos (6. Juni 2010)

hds krachbummflitzer beim event rausholen, brann despawnt das event läuft trotzdem durch und die grp wunrdert sich warum man das 2x(oder mehr) wiederholen muss^^


----------



## Popeldopel (6. Juni 2010)

Ham uns ma mit nem Lock auf die oberste Spitze von den Türmen in Dala gestellt und im /2 nen Port nach Olddala angeboten.

ham den Leuten gesagt das sie wärhend des ports laufen müssen weils sons net klappt... 7 Leute ham wir erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowking (6. Juni 2010)

wenn man den dungeonfinder benutzt kommt ja immer wenn man eine gruppe gefunden hat, das fenster indem man entweder "beitreten" oder "abbrechen" kann.

Jetzt habe ich gemerkt dass, wenn man das fenster bekommt und man "I" drückt um das dungeonfindermenü aufzurufen, und nun auf "abbrechen" im aufgepoppten fenster drückt und dann sofort wieder "Gruppe beitreten" im "I-menü" , dann kommt man in die selbe gruppe wieder "rein" (also nicht direkt join, sondern wieder das popup fenster)

Mir war langweilig und ich hab dann so ca 15 mal auf "abbrechen" und gleich wieder "Gruppe finden" gedrückt und die anderen 4 konnten nie joinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach so 15 mal hab ich dann doch bestätigt (will ja leveln^^) und mal gefragt ob bei denen "auch" immer so voll oft das fenster aufgepoppt is und gleich wieder weg gegangen ist. Als das dann von jedem bestätigt wurde, deklarierte ich es als bug und musste schon bissl schmunzeln! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so mein beitrag zum thema...
so far...


----------



## Namir (6. Juni 2010)

in beliebigem bg: helft mal pls kekse beschwören - sagen 
und portal nach steinard machen


----------



## oosix (6. Juni 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> was macht die denn?



die bringt dich in die Taverne in den Schwarzfelstiefen​


----------



## Braamséry (6. Juni 2010)

Exeliron schrieb:


> hmm während bc haben wir uns mal den spass gemacht einen low-level-spieler unter einem vorwand nach nagrand auf eine fliegende insel mit einem wl zu porten ^^ er hatte noch kein fm und so sind wir um ihn herum geflogen und er konnte nicht mehr herunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der geht noch besser:

Wenn man das Beschwörungsportal über den Rand der Insel hinaus gemacht hat, konnte man, sobald der Probant den Port angenommen hat, schön gucken wie er, ohne was machen zu können, in die tiefe fällt.

Das war echt immer geil^^


----------



## Groshmak (6. Juni 2010)

Ich hab jedes neue Gildenmitglied, dass angab WOW zum ersten mal zu spielen, ins Eschendorntal begleitet. Dort gibt,s ne Quest bei der man Schredderanleitungen sammeln muss. Die haben dann alle versucht mit der Anleitung ein seltenes Schreddermount zu ergattern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strickwolf (6. Juni 2010)

Manches davon hört sich wirklich lustig an. Aber bei einigen der Sachen konnte ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das da jemand drauf reinfällt. Dann schau ich mir die Kommentare beim Questhelfer an und bin überzeugt: Es funktioniert.


----------



## Funkydiddy (6. Juni 2010)

Anomali schrieb:


> Chopper fahrten anbieten und mit der Chopper aus Dalaran rausspringen, während jemand im Beifahrersitz ist^^ Als Magier, Pirester oder pala nur zu empfehlen, um den Sturz zu überleben^^



Besser isses mit der 2Sitzer-Raktete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man ihn einfach rausschmeißen und man selbst bleibt drine^^


----------



## Cazor (6. Juni 2010)

/me ignoriert Euch jetzt.



Teilweise sehr lustig. Vor allem die Leute, die dich im Whisper nach dem "wiesooo??" fragen. Bei ignore gibts kein wieso mehr.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein aus einem alten Beitrag mit einem gebannten Forenchar von mir, Thread Fun Items und Spass in WoW.
Link zu dem tollen Thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/114118-fun-items-und-spass-in-wow/page__st__0


----------



## Zuckal-Deme (6. Juni 2010)

Man konnte mir der Quest "Das ist Monströs" (Ist leider schon gefixt worden), eine Monstrosität nach Dalaran mitnehmen und sie dort dann explodieren lassen.
Wie es dann aufn Flugplatz aussah könnt ihr euch ja denken^^


----------



## Kersyl (6. Juni 2010)

In nem raid alle portale von wegen steinard, den bohrer alle stadtportale und das beschwörungsportal ineinander stellen. Wenn einer fragt was er Bohrer kann,
Der gibt einen nen Buff. Danach waren 16 von 25 leuten aus unserer obsi 25er grp im blackrock^.^


----------



## Laeneus (6. Juni 2010)

Als ich noch Ally war, bin ich immer mit meinem Chopper am Spawnpunkt für lvl1er Menschen gestanden. Hab sie dann gefragt ob ich ihnen helfen soll, iwan sagte ich dann, dass ich nen Bug kenne, wodurch die instant 80 werden. Natürlich sind die dann ganz scharf drauf und ich sag, sie sollen auf meinen Chopper und den Ruhestein löschen. bin dann zu dem Riesigen Portal mit dem Drachen im Dämmerwald gefahren und hab sie dort abgesetzt. War ein heidenspass^^ Jetzt hol ich mir immer Leute um die lvl 40 lad sie auf nen Raketenflug ein. Natürlich wieder Ruhestein löschen. Je nach Stimmung flieg ich die auf das Dach von ICC oder 1k, wenn die anderen grade gewonnen haben^^

Wenn mich Leute fragen woher ich meinen Ogergötzen/Reithuhn/Raketenhuhn/etc. hab, sage ich immer, dass es das per Post gibt, wenn man 1000 Oger/Hühner/Goblins/etc. killt^^


----------



## Shaila (6. Juni 2010)

Am Witzigsten finde ich, wenn man die Maulwurfsmaschiene in einem BG aufstellt. Es ist fast immer so, dass die Hälfte im BG plötzlich verschwindet und sich dann in BRD wiederfindet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wie schon mehrfach genannt, mit dem Großen schwarzen Kriegsmammut von irgendwo hoch oben runterspringen und die Insassen rauswerfen (2 Stück sogar).

Oder auch per Emote irgend einen längeren Emotetext schreiben wie z.B. /e ist aus den tobenden Weiten zurückgekehrt und trägt nun die legendären Waffen der blabla.." kommt fast immer ein Whisper oder auch ein GZ.

Was heute nicht mehr geht leider, aber früher konnte man z.B. den Teufelshäscher auf der Scherbenwelt nach Shattrath oder so kiten.

Mit Hexer und Mageportalen lassen sich auch viele lustige Sachen machen.


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. Juni 2010)

Funktioniert leider nicht mehr aber ich hab immer gern die Verdamnisswache im SW AH freigelassen und mich dann weg geportet, oder nochbesser ein Portal in eine Beliebige stadt hinter dem Hintereingang von Karazahn aufstellen


----------



## Bosingwa (6. Juni 2010)

ich geb in raids gern mal ein: /e bereitet kein Fischmahl zu!

in 80% der fälle machen sich alle verrückt wo denn der fisch sei.... und dann lesen sie es genau^^


----------



## Makamos (6. Juni 2010)

anfang von bc hat mir kumpel erzählt das so nen bug geben würde wenn mann sich mit mage portal irgendwo hinportet der Teufelshäscher mitgeht dann hat er gesagt ich sol in sw auf ihn warten 5minuten danach war zum glück bisl weiter weg von sw als ich dann reinkam sah ich dieses riesige ding und hudnerte leichen dann aht er mich angewhispert und gefragt wieviele drauf gegangen sind da hab ich ihm gesagt das ich bei 40 aufgehört zu zählen hab


----------



## KillerBee666 (6. Juni 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ./e haucht Euch einen Kuss zu.
> spammt das mal in raids oder in dalaran
> 
> 
> ...



WoW toller Trick, mach ich auch immer damit jeder denkt er wird direkt ins target genommen..^^


----------



## Netzhemd (6. Juni 2010)

Wir hatten zu 60er zeiten mal Kollegen in die Arena von Gurubashi geportet, aus der gruppe geworfen und gekillt <g>
War auch sehr witzig, da hat auch niemand mit gerechnet.


----------



## Aki†A (6. Juni 2010)

des mit dem emotes die man selbst schreibt is richtig geil XD


----------



## d3faultPlayer (6. Juni 2010)

als schurke:


/e hat euch xyz gold geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



manche leute regen sich dann richtig auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis man ihnen erklärt dass das nur n trick ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (6. Juni 2010)

Aki†A schrieb:


> des mit dem emotes die man selbst schreibt is richtig geil XD



Nur allen mit ELP fallen so Sachen extrem schnell auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man kann einen auch ganz gut mit wispern verarschen, dabei darf jedoch der andere keine Addons oder ähnliches Installiert haben.

Ihr wispert: "Hey, wie gehts? 	*viele Leerzeichen einsetzen*	[Blabla] flüstert: Hey magst 100g geschenkt bekommen?"

Wenn ihr die richtige Anzahl von Leerzeichen nimmt sieht es dann bei der Person, dies bekommt so aus:

[Person1] flüstert: Hey wie gehts?
[Blabla] flüstert: Hey, magst 100g geschenkt bekommen?

Nur kann man der Person haltt nicht zurück wispern und ich hab damals lange gebraucht, bis ich rausgefunden hatte, was da los war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (6. Juni 2010)

John schrieb:


> Als Nachtelf Jäger ein low level pet in durotar oder so zähmen mit aktivem PVP in schattenhaftigkeit gehn und warten bis ein low level hordler das pet angreift und stirbt ^^



Der Low level Hordler greift dann auch dein lvl. 75 Pet an...


----------



## John Sinclair (6. Juni 2010)

Ja sry hatte vergessen das es jetzt auf level 75 steigt beim zähmen aber früher ging das...


----------



## Zodttd (6. Juni 2010)

Was mir noch einfällt, keine Ahnung ob es noch geht, aber hab mal auf einem englischen Server gesehen, wie ein Typ das AH von SW verbunkert hat, indem er im Eingang diese Teile hier gestapelt hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloir (6. Juni 2010)

als ich noch ganz neu war und noch keine Ahnung von den Chat-Befehlen hatte, bin ich selber mal auf diesen Unfug reingefallen:


./gwit und /gquit sitzen auf einem Baum, ./gwit fällt runter. Wer sitzt noch oben?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yveri1985 (6. Juni 2010)

den kannt ich schon in ner aehnlichen form
abba nur mit /kamp und /camp sitzen uffm baum, /kampf faellt runter , wer sitzt oben .... funktioniert allerdings nur in der hauptstadt (weil /camp der befehl fuers ausloggen is)


----------



## Orthrus (6. Juni 2010)

Mhhh, bei dem Thread stellt sich mir eher eine andere Frage.

Früher gab es ja in OG häufig den tote Tauren Spam, die dann den Namen einer Goldseller-Seite gebildet haben.
Zum Glück hat Blizz das Problem wohl derzeit im Griff.

Ab und an starten die allerdings neue Versuche, derzeit mit LvL 1 Orcs die auch nicht sterben und sich an verschiedenen Stellen neu formieren.
Gibts keine Möglichkeit denen die Tour zu versauen?

zB. als Schurke... Aggro von Gamon, Irreführung auf den LvL 1 Char?


Mit untoten Grüßen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Juni 2010)

als man sich beim kampfmeister für tausenwinder anmelden konnte und man noch das portal benutzen musste um hinzukommen hab ich sobald das portal erschienen ist ein portal nach steinard gemacht an der gleichen stelle xD


----------



## John Sinclair (6. Juni 2010)

Mir ist auch noch etwas eingefallen als Prieste auf einem PVP server die leute mit gedankenkontrolle von bord des schiffes springen lassen ^^


----------



## KingNothing22 (6. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal nen Randomraid mit Pala zur weißglut gebracht indem ich jedesmal Eingreifen auf den Tank gemacht hab...das geile war er hat am Anfang garnicht gecheckt warum er sich nicht bewegen kann xD

Ahja auf wowbash gibts nen screenshot wo einer diesen /gquit und /qkick sitzen auf dem Baum Mist macht. Natürlich fällt keiner drauf rein und einer antwortet nur:"Das Funktioniert sowieso nicht mehr weil wenn man /gquit eingibt kommt vorher ein Bestätigungsfenster." Das hab ich selbst ausprobiert...so ziemlich jeder fällt drauf rein und wills mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Auch geil ist mit Magier Portale vor alle Auktionatoren in OG zu stellen..die Leute können die zwar ned benutzen, aber wenn man sie richtig platziert kann auch keiner mehr den Auktionator anlabern xD


----------



## Ghazemeister (6. Juni 2010)

Lowie in Nordend fragen ob du ihn irgendwo mit deiner Reiserakete mitnehmen kannst. Meistens bejahen sie dies, dann einfach schön hochfliegen. Rechtsklick auf den Punkt vom Spieler und dann Passagier abwerfen. Jaja is echt ein heidenspaß^^

Edit: Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt ob diese /e.... auch Spieler der anderen Fraktion lesen können? :/


----------



## Murgul5 (6. Juni 2010)

Also Kumpel und ich (er Tank ich Heiler) haben uns Crap Equip angezogen mit falschen Stats undso und sind halt immer gewipt. Die 3 DD's sind alle raus.

So das war die Vorarbeit für den eigentlichen Sinn.

Tank und Heiler suchen DD's. Das geht sehr schnell, könnt ihr euch sicher denken. 
Wenn neue Leute joinen spawnen sie direkt beim Gruppenleader.
Gruppenleader Equip ausgezogen und in Seelenschmiede runtergesprungen (=Tot).
3 Neue DD's joinen und sind instant Tot xD
Die kann man dann auch wieder vertreiben und das so lange machen wie man lustig ist.

oder mit dem Hexenmeister einen Zirkel beschwören und dann an eine Stelle springen in Seelenschmiede wo man nicht mehr hoch kommt (gibt es da genug^^) Hexenmeister hat Lead, Leute spawnen, er portet sich durch den Zirkel hoch und die neuen müssen runterspringen und sterben um zur Gruppe zu kommen xD

Gemein, aber lustig xD


----------



## Richtigsteller (6. Juni 2010)

Exeliron schrieb:


> hmm während bc haben wir uns mal den spass gemacht einen low-level-spieler unter einem vorwand nach nagrand auf eine fliegende insel mit einem wl zu porten ^^ er hatte noch kein fm und so sind wir um ihn herum geflogen und er konnte nicht mehr herunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ruhestein FTW ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (6. Juni 2010)

Ghazemeister schrieb:


> Edit: Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt ob diese /e.... auch Spieler der anderen Fraktion lesen können? :/



Ja, können sie.


----------



## Richtigsteller (6. Juni 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nen Randomraid mit Pala zur weißglut gebracht indem ich jedesmal Eingreifen auf den Tank gemacht hab...das geile war er hat am Anfang garnicht gecheckt warum er sich nicht bewegen kann xD
> 
> Ahja auf wowbash gibts nen screenshot wo einer diesen /gquit und /qkick sitzen auf dem Baum Mist macht. Natürlich fällt keiner drauf rein und einer antwortet nur:"Das Funktioniert sowieso nicht mehr weil wenn man /gquit eingibt kommt vorher ein Bestätigungsfenster." Das hab ich selbst ausprobiert...so ziemlich jeder fällt drauf rein und wills mal ausprobieren
> 
> ...





Was zu einem Ticket und Spielpause führt.


----------



## Gerti (6. Juni 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Ja, können sie.



Nein, konnten man früher machen, heute geht das nicht mehr.

Man sieht nur die "Standartemotes"


----------



## Shadowforce2 (6. Juni 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> edit: ach fuck bin ja dk -.-



Schande über deine Ziege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinkerballa (6. Juni 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> nem level 9er 2000g ins handelsfenster geben und erstmal n kaffee trinken gehn^^



ALTER!!!!! das muss ich auch mal gleich machen! wünscht mir glück^^


----------



## echterman (6. Juni 2010)

kp ob es schon geschrieben wurde aber magierportale sind ja äußerst beliebt...

z.b. im boffight mit den valkyren in pdk ein portal nach theramore in die essenz machen, als dann die farbe gwecheslt wurde waren 24 leute in theramore...


----------



## KingNothing22 (6. Juni 2010)

echterman schrieb:


> kp ob es schon geschrieben wurde aber magierportale sind ja äußerst beliebt...
> 
> z.b. im boffight mit den valkyren in pdk ein portal nach theramore in die essenz machen, als dann die farbe gwecheslt wurde waren 24 leute in theramore...




Scheiße is das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab keinen Mage auf 80 aber ich muss unbedingt nächstes mal jemanden aus der Gilde fragen ob er das nicht mal machen kann xD


----------



## Alloaaa (6. Juni 2010)

Was gemeines ist auch beim letzten Boss in der Seelenschmiede, wenn das gewünschte Ziel opfer der gespiegelten Seele ist einfach soviel Schaden reinhauen wie geht oder noch besser wenn man Krieger ist: Genau in dem Moment wo jemand Gespiegelte Seele hat den Phantomschlag reflektieren, lowequipte sind dann fast instant tot.^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Juni 2010)

Alloaaa schrieb:


> Was gemeines ist auch beim letzten Boss in der Seelenschmiede, wenn das gewünschte Ziel opfer der gespiegelten Seele ist einfach soviel Schaden reinhauen wie geht oder noch besser wenn man Krieger ist: Genau in dem Moment wo jemand Gespiegelte Seele hat den Phantomschlag reflektieren, lowequipte sind dann fast instant tot.^^



das mache ich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz egal wer den debuff hat ... tank, heal, dd, ich ... mir wayne ich zünde ich dann einfach alle trinkets und ab geht die post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (6. Juni 2010)

mein persönlicher noobfilter in der daily /e wendet Taschendiebstahl auf Euch an und erbeutet X Gold. Bin Schurke, ihr werdet nicht glauben wieviele dadrauf reinfallen und fluchtartig die gruppe verlassen. ( Meistens Dks)


----------



## dudubaum (6. Juni 2010)

ohja oder mit flugrakete irgend nen 70iger in nordend auf die insel in eiskrone fliegen und dan abhauen xD


----------



## Einfaltspinsel (6. Juni 2010)

echterman schrieb:


> kp ob es schon geschrieben wurde aber magierportale sind ja äußerst beliebt...
> 
> z.b. im boffight mit den valkyren in pdk ein portal nach theramore in die essenz machen, als dann die farbe gwecheslt wurde waren 24 leute in theramore...



funktionieren Portale überhaupt im Kampf? Ich meine nämlich nicht.


----------



## Greendesert (6. Juni 2010)

Also, was immer gut ankommt ist, sich irgentwo hinstellen wo es sehr Tief runter geht, sich an den Rand stellen und hüpfen und sagen: "Hey, ne unsichtbare Mauer". Wenn man glück hat kommt einer angesprungen und fliegt runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den Schwarzfelstiefen (glaube ich?) gibts nen Loch wo es tief in die Lava runter geht. In dem level bereich glauben es einem echt sehr viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immer wieder amüsant.

Am besten man macht es mit einem Kumpel zusammen, damit es glaubwürdiger rüber kommt^^

Peace, Green


----------



## Reeperbahn (6. Juni 2010)

Funktionert aber erst in CATA: Als priest sich levitieren buffen , klippe runterspringen im bg und irgendwen mit lifegrip hinterherziehen =)


----------



## Manotis (6. Juni 2010)

Was auch geil ist mit dem Krams aus dem Spielzeugladen in Dala einen bosspull vorzutäuschen xD
Meisstens kriegt der raid panik und rennt fluchtartig vor immer wieder spaßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aganihm (6. Juni 2010)

Wir haben einer neuen Priesterin die wir PdK mitgenommen haben erzählt das man den Boden nach den Twins nur aufbekommt wenn man hüpft.
Alle sind wie irre gehüpft und einige haben was von einer prozentualen Anzeige geredet ...bla bla....noch 32% usw.
Sie hats uns abgnommen und ist mitgehüpft...bis wir uns dann ausgeschüttet haben vor lachen.


----------



## ogrim888 (6. Juni 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Oder: Man lädt Leute in einen Schlachtzug, portet sie mit einem Hexer irgendwo tief unters Wasser -
> und die Priester ziehen sie mit Glaubensgriff nach unten wenn sie hochwollen.



Wie gemein ist das denn :O


----------



## Ushapti (6. Juni 2010)

jaja... haben wir nicht alle ganz dicke epen... *rolleyes*


----------



## Tinkerballa (6. Juni 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> nem level 9er 2000g ins handelsfenster geben und erstmal n kaffee trinken gehn^^



so ich hab jetzt 6 leute verarscht. der längste hielt 38!!!!! minuten durch^^ klappt also wirklich^^ kann ich empfehlen


----------



## Anato (6. Juni 2010)

Antwortet ihr den auf ihre whisper? oder wie macht ihr das? Und was macht ihr die 38minuten lang?^^


----------



## Neitras (6. Juni 2010)

war ony 25 mit kumpel. ony down, mache portal exodar und mein kumpel pullt die eier naturlich klicken alle aufs portal um abzuhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (6. Juni 2010)

das mit dem Gold hab ich auch einmal gemacht als mir jemand dezent auf die Nerven ging, der wollte mir dann erklären wie ich Handeln bestätigen muss das das mit dem Handeln funktioniert^^


----------



## Eyatrian (6. Juni 2010)

echterman schrieb:


> kp ob es schon geschrieben wurde aber magierportale sind ja äußerst beliebt...
> 
> z.b. im boffight mit den valkyren in pdk ein portal nach theramore in die essenz machen, als dann die farbe gwecheslt wurde waren 24 leute in theramore...



eindeutig fake, da höchstens die hälfte ans portal gehen muss..


----------



## Eyatrian (6. Juni 2010)

Anato schrieb:


> Antwortet ihr den auf ihre whisper? oder wie macht ihr das? Und was macht ihr die 38minuten lang?^^



wenn die fragen was los ist einfach sagen:  

Hmm komisch der handelsbutton ist buggy...hatte ich schonmal

und dann als nächstes :

hmm nomal geht das gleich wieder, bin nur schnell afk =)


----------



## Gerti (6. Juni 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> eindeutig fake, da höchstens die hälfte ans portal gehen muss..



Wieso das?


----------



## Eyatrian (6. Juni 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wieso das?



da nicht alle eine Farbe haben ?!

zudem kann man im kampf keine portale benutzen...


----------



## Gerti (6. Juni 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> da nicht alle eine Farbe haben ?!
> 
> zudem kann man im kampf keine portale benutzen...



Naja bei uns hatten nur 3/10 ne andere Farbe im 10er. Und ein drittel ist nicht höchstens die Hälfte :x


----------



## Eyatrian (6. Juni 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Naja bei uns hatten nur 3/10 ne andere Farbe im 10er. Und ein drittel ist nicht höchstens die Hälfte :x



er hat eindeutig vom 25er geredet...

im 10er haben inzwischen eh alle die gleiche Farbe und zergen einfach ohne Rücksicht aufs Schild runter... (bis auf einen tank)


----------



## Irgen (6. Juni 2010)

Irgendwann sagte mal wer im Handelschat:

"Hey gebt mal alle /lagern ein"

Gab dann so n paar Idioten die das gemacht haben. Dann sind die erstmal aus wow rausgeflogen.^^


----------



## Ghazemeister (6. Juni 2010)

Irgen schrieb:


> Irgendwann sagte mal wer im Handelschat:
> 
> "Hey gebt mal alle /lagern ein"
> 
> Gab dann so n paar Idioten die das gemacht haben. Dann sind die erstmal aus wow rausgeflogen.^^



Und du hast du ganz bestimmt nicht dazugehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (6. Juni 2010)

Man kann infight zumindest auf nen portal klicken!
aber Eyatrian hat trotzdem recht, man kan keins infight machen und im 25er hat keine gruppe die den boss wirklich legen will alle die selbe farbe!

da wir schon bei PDK sin...

Es geht imemrnoch den ganzen raid mit eisige Pfade zu wipen ^^


----------



## Graveone (6. Juni 2010)

ää wie den ganzen raidm it eisketten zu wipen???


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (6. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Es geht imemrnoch den ganzen raid mit Eisketten zu wipen ^^



wie das ?


----------



## Gerti (6. Juni 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> er hat eindeutig vom 25er geredet...
> 
> im 10er haben inzwischen eh alle die gleiche Farbe und zergen einfach ohne Rücksicht aufs Schild runter... (bis auf einen tank)



Naja im 25er haben auch nur 1 Tank und 3 andere, die Sammeln, die andere Farbe. Und sonst wieder alle nur die selbe.
Also kann es je nach Taktik sein, dass fast der ganze Raid wo anders stehen könnte aufeinmal.


----------



## TheGui (6. Juni 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> wie das ?



ups vertipt, meinte Eisige Pfade.


----------



## Popeldopel (6. Juni 2010)

naja..  wenn mich nicht alles täuscht kann man eisige pfade umgehen indem man einfach nach unten guckt..

so oder so gibts immer genug deppen die trotzdem verrecken^^


----------



## Eyatrian (6. Juni 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Naja im 25er haben auch nur 1 Tank und 3 andere, die Sammeln, die andere Farbe. Und sonst wieder alle nur die selbe.
> Also kann es je nach Taktik sein, dass fast der ganze Raid wo anders stehen könnte aufeinmal.



er hat eindeutig gesagt:



echterman schrieb:


> , als dann die farbe gwecheslt wurde waren *24* leute in theramore...




und ich bin mir sicher der eine war nicht ein tank sondern er...

gibts auf es war ne erfundene Geschichte!


----------



## 2-Quater (6. Juni 2010)

Der Thread is doof jetzt bei mir auf dem server fangen schon die ersten mit dem /e ignoriert Euch jetzt. an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (6. Juni 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> er hat eindeutig gesagt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe nie angezweifelt, dass es es erfunden ist.

Du meinstest, die Farben hätten eine verteilung von 50:50 und das ist nicht so. Also je nach Taktik.
Also könnte es theoretisch sein, dass mehr als die Hälfte des raides aufeinmal weg ist.


----------



## benwingert (6. Juni 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Es geht imemrnoch den ganzen raid mit eisige Pfade zu wipen ^^[/font]



Da sollte man aber aufpassen bin aus nem Gold-DKP raid geflogen deswegen der goldrekord von 900g pro spieler am ende is mir entgang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Juni 2010)

der klassiker : halber raid ist /afk und man macht einfach schurkenhandel auf irgendwen der gerade nicht da ist, pullt den boss und dann vanish 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (6. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Was mir noch einfällt, keine Ahnung ob es noch geht, aber hab mal auf einem englischen Server gesehen, wie ein Typ das AH von SW verbunkert hat, indem er im Eingang diese Teile hier gestapelt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vorsicht das gibtn Ban!


----------



## Martok352 (6. Juni 2010)

mit dem anhandeln halte ich jz mit einem schon ne stunde durch^^
bin hald mal wieder afk... *gg*


----------



## knäggebrot! (6. Juni 2010)

Als Mage einfach mal etwas abseits vom Raid nen Tisch stellen.. Wenn dann alle gerannt kommen, einfach mal abbrechen und auf der anderen Seite das Ganze nochmal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (6. Juni 2010)

Im /2 schreiben: OMG ich war grad im Brachland und eine Brachlandgiraffe hat gerade [Irgend ein Legendary] gedroppt! (das Legendary einfach ausm Atlasloot nehmen. Am besten ein 70er, oder 60er teil weil leute die auf 80 sind da net reinfallen)

Habs selbst mal gemacht und zwar nur flames bekommen, aber ein paar sind bestimmt drauf reingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (6. Juni 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Im /2 schreiben: OMG ich war grad im Brachland und eine Brachlandgiraffe hat gerade [Irgend ein Legendary] gedroppt! (das Legendary einfach ausm Atlasloot nehmen. Am besten ein 70er, oder 60er teil weil leute die auf 80 sind da net reinfallen)
> 
> Habs selbst mal gemacht und zwar nur flames bekommen, aber ein paar sind bestimmt drauf reingefallen
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht...


----------



## Megaschlumpf (6. Juni 2010)

Ghazemeister schrieb:


> Edit: Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt ob diese /e.... auch Spieler der anderen Fraktion lesen können? :/





pingu77 schrieb:


> Ja, können sie.



Nope, dort steht dann 
[xyz] macht merkwürdige Gesten.
 (:
mfg


----------



## Krezton (6. Juni 2010)

Als Mage einfach mal etwas abseits vom Raid nen Tisch stellen.. Wenn dann alle gerannt kommen, einfach mal abbrechen und auf der anderen Seite das Ganze nochmal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




In PDK stell ich es mir grad vor wäre bestimmt funny


----------



## Kersyl (6. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Man kann infight zumindest auf nen portal klicken!
> aber Eyatrian hat trotzdem recht, man kan keins infight machen und im 25er hat keine gruppe die den boss wirklich legen will alle die selbe farbe!
> 
> da wir schon bei PDK sin...
> ...



Eh...Mein DK ist unschuldig...ist mir mal ausversehen passiert...ich bin als letzter gefallen(zum glück) und habs im letzten moment ausgemacht.^^


----------



## Kuman (6. Juni 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> er hat eindeutig gesagt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht ist er tank. haha^^


----------



## Schamu (6. Juni 2010)

Immer wieder lustig: mit einem DK z.B. beim Rückweg aus Burg Utgard als erster runter springen und dann eisiger Pfad aktivieren.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (6. Juni 2010)

Schamu schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig: mit einem DK z.B. beim Rückweg aus Burg Utgard als erster runter springen und dann eisiger Pfad aktivieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wurde schon vor längerer Zeit gepatcht


----------



## colll (6. Juni 2010)

zu der sache mit denn valkyren also habens auch schon gemacht alle die gleiche farbe und dann würde es hinkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranshi (6. Juni 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> -Maulwurfsmaschine stellen und hoffen das im Raid Leute sind die nicht wissen was sie macht und es ausprobieren (99% Erfolgschance)



was macht die ? ^^


----------



## Agabig (6. Juni 2010)

Omg geile ideen aber. /camp ist und bleib der king


----------



## Bombajy (6. Juni 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> was macht die ? ^^


Wenn du drauf klickst landest du in der Taverne in den Schwarzfelstiefen.


----------



## Hank Smith (6. Juni 2010)

Portallotto:

Portal Themraore machen, und genau darüber das nach Dalaran. (Am besten hinter grossen Toten Bossen und dann im chat und/oder TS: "Hab ein Portal nach Dalaran gemacht!" - ...und dann warte ab wer Glück hat, und Dalaran erwischt, und auf den Rest in kann man in Theramore schonmal warten.

Beliebt war früher im BG auch der Idiotenfilter: Hexer macht Brunnen, Magier Tisch, Magier 2 Portal. "xyz hat das Schlachtfeld verlassen." =)



Firechaos schrieb:


> mit /e bereitet Kein Fischmahl zu!
> das ist der Hammer in 25iger Raids nachm Wipe oder so xDD die suchen und suchen dann aber sie findens net..^^Müsst ihr auch mal machen.



Kenne auch jemanden mit einem "/e bereitet kein Fischmahl zu!"-Makro - Das k überlesen echt viele, und er hat nichtmal gelogen. =)

Ah, mein Klassiker:

Leichte Feder in Azjol buffen kurz bevor man an der Treppe ist die zum Endboss runtergeht. Viele drücken da vorm runterlaufen nochmal auf Space, und da die Treppe sehr steil ist schweben sie direkt in die zwei Mobs da unten.

Den Tank in einen Hasen/Irrwisch verwandeln wenn ewr auf dem Weg zum pull ist, das ist auch lustig, dernn er pullt ja, aber bis er merkt das er ein Hase/Irrwisch ist, das dauert etwas. =)


----------



## Haramann (6. Juni 2010)

So wies aussieht wird Glaubensgriff vom Priest wohl bald generft weerden xD Wenn Blizz res soo einführt wie gesagt dann ge ich mir mal nen Priest hochspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckal-Deme (6. Juni 2010)

Was auch lustig. Als Schurke nen Mage oder so Schurkenhandel geben und pullen...^^


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juni 2010)

im alterac am anfang nen fisch stellen und dann nen portal und schon sind 20weniger im pvp xD


----------



## dakix (6. Juni 2010)

Naja, das geht nicht so gut wie mit einem Hunter...


----------



## TheGui (6. Juni 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> wurde schon vor längerer Zeit gepatcht



jain, man stirbt nich wen man runterschaut. Schaut man ncih runter geht man imemrnoch drauf.

Hab aber schon nen Raid erwischt in dem 20 dran gestroben sin ^^

Es is aber schon lustig wens einen erwischt und der dan verwundert nach dem grund sucht xD


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Juni 2010)

Wenn man ninjas oder nervige Spieler in der grp hat die nicht der Tank sind, einfach mal Irreführung druff beim Boss und die sterben lassen. Reppkosten farmen FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyan (6. Juni 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Kenne jemanden mit einem "/e bereitet kein Fischmahl zu!"-Makro - Das k überlesen auch viele, und er hat nichtmal gelogen. =)



Sogar du hast das "k" überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (6. Juni 2010)

Eine Idee für Magier und DKs: Bei einer Miesen Ony-Grp direkt nach dem Bosskill an einem Eingang zu den Eiern n Portal/ bzw Schwarzes Tor stelle, zum anderen Eingang gehen und durchrennen. Hier sind gegebenenfalls Speed/-Buffs von vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Extra Punkte gibts wenn man im TS ist und live mithören kann wie die anderen an den Unmengen von Welpen sterben :>


----------



## Greuliro (6. Juni 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Eine Idee für Magier und DKs: Bei einer Miesen Ony-Grp direkt nach dem Bosskill an einem Eingang zu den Eiern n Portal/ bzw Schwarzes Tor stelle, zum anderen Eingang gehen und durchrennen. Hier sind gegebenenfalls Speed/-Buffs von vorteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das probier ich mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (6. Juni 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Eine Idee für Magier und DKs: Bei einer Miesen Ony-Grp direkt nach dem Bosskill an einem Eingang zu den Eiern n Portal/ bzw Schwarzes Tor stelle, zum anderen Eingang gehen und durchrennen. Hier sind gegebenenfalls Speed/-Buffs von vorteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ober einfach als Jäger "Auge des Wildtiers" oder wie das auch heißt  nutzen, durchlaufen (mit Sprint) und dann Totstellen =)


----------



## Gerti (6. Juni 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Eine Idee für Magier und DKs: Bei einer Miesen Ony-Grp direkt nach dem Bosskill an einem Eingang zu den Eiern n Portal/ bzw Schwarzes Tor stelle, zum anderen Eingang gehen und durchrennen. Hier sind gegebenenfalls Speed/-Buffs von vorteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



That's a fucking 50 dkp minus!


----------



## EisblockError (6. Juni 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Die Leute mit einem Hexer in eine Schlucht porten. Guten Flug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kenn ich auch^^


Haben wir immer unten in Kara gemacht, also die schlucht vor kara


----------



## Aitaro (6. Juni 2010)

man nehme sich den picknick korb für verliebte oder ein sonstiges item.. oder einfach ne feuerstelle

man erstelle sich mein makro mit dem inhalt /me bereitet sich ein gemütliches Lagerfeuer vor ( oder text nach belieben )

danach sollte es im normalen chat am besten wo viel los ist, so aussehen:

/s 7camp
/s narf
xxx bereitet sich ein gemütliches Lagerfeuer vor (dabei dann die feuerstelle erstellen)

abwarten und die umgebung beobachten.. auf evtl whisper sich gefasst machen wenn personen dann wieder einloggen ^_^

---

als pala tank wie von der wespe gestochen durch die halbe ini rennen und alles zusammen mobben.. danach sich einfach für den heiler opfern (z.b.) .. "ups, falsche bubble.. sorryyyyyy!!!!!!!"

caster buffe ich in inis gerne mal sdm.. kriegern sdw..

---

/2 7w kannste mal bitte auf den acc von meine/r/m freund/in loggen und mir 20k gold geben? acc name: blablubb pw: alloholmachbirnehohl .. oder auch: bin für paar tage jetz wech wenn willst kannst mein char bissl spielen acc: pw: bla blabla

---

twinke immo meinen ersten ally nach 4 jahren horde only auf nem rp server.. die allys sind da irgenwie immer sauer wenn ich durch sw renne und /y Lok'tar Ogar schreie oO..

--

noggenfogger russisch roulette.. 

man kaufe sich ca 100 von den noggenfogger.. fliegt auf die kleine plattform hinter dalaran.. also hinter dem landeplatz.. sucht sich ne menge mitspieler..

regeln: 

alle springen gleichzeitig runter.. (ab 30 leute wirds lustig ^^ )
kurz vorm aufschlag (ca 10-20meter) muss man nen noggenfogger benutzen.. ausscheiden tun auch leute die zu weit fliegen.. die haben es dann schon zu früh genommen..
die die überleben fliegen wieder hoch und springen noch einmal

das ganze geht solange bis nur noch einer steht.. fallschirme / leichter fall usw sind alle verboten
überlebt bei dem letzen sprung niemand, springen die letzten personen noch einmal.. solange bis nur noch einer lebt..

preise sind dem veranstalter vorbehalten.. also fun event oder mit preisen ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Juni 2010)

im gildenchat schreiben : 

"7w spielerXY oh man spielerAB is son scheiß gimp ... wieso zockt der eigentlich wow? der is doch zu dumm zum scheißen -.-'"
"sry fc"

*spielerAB regt sich übelst auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Crystania (7. Juni 2010)

Anomali schrieb:


> Chopper fahrten anbieten und mit der Chopper aus Dalaran rausspringen, während jemand im Beifahrersitz ist^^ Als Magier, Pirester oder pala nur zu empfehlen, um den Sturz zu überleben^^



Geht mit der X53-Rakete viel bequemer, musste nichmal selbst runter vom Mount. Einfach rauskicken. <3


----------



## Hank Smith (7. Juni 2010)

Nyan schrieb:


> Sogar du hast das "k" überlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, ich habe nur das Wort "auch" einfach mal so vergessen, bzw. hinten hingeschrieben wo "echt" stehen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs mal editiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toll war auch vor 3 Tagen:

Mit Priester und Jäger in einer Random Zul Farak Gruppe. Diese wollte nicht verstehen das man als kleiner Priester mit dem Mana noch etwas haushalten, und ab und zu auch mal reggen muss, vor allem wenn da wie wild gepullt wird ohne zu denken. Naja, es ist keiner gestorben, aber plötzlich war ich aus der Gruppe. Schade das der Jäger mein Bruder war, und ich im Urlaub zu Besuch bei ihm, saßen also nahezu nebeneinander. Er guckt mich nur kurz an, öffnete wirklich alle Gräber, machte Irreführung auf den Magier, stellte sich tot, winkte allen nochmal zu und verliess dann auch die Gruppe. <3


----------



## Popeldopel (7. Juni 2010)

was auch nice is is wenn man gildenintern mit nem guten dd und nem guten tank rnd-hero geht, wenn der tank halbwegs vernünftig equipped is kann der healer meist noch so schlecht sein.

dann richtig gas geben und durch rushen, wenn die ini durch is mit den randoms direkt wieder anmelden, meistens gehen die dann mit un dann schöööön chilln^^

"wartet kurz, der hunter muss reggen!"

i <3 it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## andu1n (7. Juni 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Mit Priester und Jäger in einer Random Zul Farak Gruppe.... ... machte Irreführung auf den Magier, ...



aha


... wenn du schon etwas erfinden willst, dann streng dich doch bitte ein bisschen mehr an.


----------



## Hank Smith (7. Juni 2010)

Was denn erfunden?

Kann auch sein das es ohne Irreführung war, ich kenne mich mit Jägern nicht aus. Jedenfalls Gräber auf, winken, totstellen. - und der Magier bekam zuerst Aggro. Es ging eigentlich mehr um das Gräber öffnen, und das es eine dumme Idee ist jemanden einfach so rauszuwerfen, wenn noch ein anderer aus der Gilde in der Gruppe ist - und, was sie nicht ahnen konnten, auch noch im selben Raum sitzt.

Ah, Irreführung ist ab 70, ja, wie gesagt, kenn mich da nicht so mit aus, und weiss nicht wann welche Klasse welche Fähigkeit hat. Der hatte halt Aggro und wir leiden nicht an der "ich muss jede Aktion die ich grade mache laut sagen"-Krankheit.


----------



## Tai Guy (7. Juni 2010)

Als Tank in Gundrak Richtung König Dredd laufen, dabei die 6 anderen kleinen Dinos pullen und dann Gruppe verlassen. Geht auch bei anderen Bossen, aber besonders hier ein Heidenspaß wegen den Erfolgsaussichten und dem Gedanken an diue blöden Gesichter, wenn da lauter böse Dinos angerannt kommen


----------



## Lucutos (7. Juni 2010)

Moin,
damals grad erst angefangen zu spielen. Ich Hexer, Kumpel Pala. 
Er sagte nur bin ma afk. Ich unterwasseratmung gebufft (natürlich nur mir)
und erstmal tauchen gegangen. Man hat der geflucht als er wieder zurück kam.

mfg Luco


----------



## dudubaum (7. Juni 2010)

in dala bei den portalen ein paar extra portale stellen und über den die da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (7. Juni 2010)

Exeliron schrieb:


> hmm während bc haben wir uns mal den spass gemacht einen low-level-spieler unter einem vorwand nach nagrand auf eine fliegende insel mit einem wl zu porten ^^ er hatte noch kein fm und so sind wir um ihn herum geflogen und er konnte nicht mehr herunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haben ich und ein paar freunde auch gemacht ^^ massig lowies geportet und sie dann aus grp gekickt und gegankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben uns bei allen entschuldigt und die meisten fandens auch witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Juni 2010)

Die Idee mit dem Gold im Handelsfenster auf Lowies gefällt mir besonders, auch wenn ich denke, das es viel zu viele Zweitchars gibt, die das gar nicht mehr interessiert.

Trotzdem denke ich, das ich auch irgendwann auf den Trichter kommen würde, das der Gegenüber nur posen will mit seinem Gold, deshalb würde es bei mir wohl nicht funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das /me kommt natürlich immer besser, je direkter es auf Leute zu geht. auf ein /me winkt euch zu. würden wohl weniger reagieren als auf /kuss o. ä.
Im Raid KEIN Fischmahl zuzubereiten ist natürlich herrlich, keinen Seelenbrunnen herbeizubeschwören natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find es schade, das die Hexer Methoden mit Portal in der Schlucht nicht mehr funktionieren. Genauso wie die Geschichte in Nagrand mit dem Trampolin, wo man keinen Schaden mehr nimmt und deshalb nicht mehr lauter Skelette rumliegen sieht^^

Leider werden uns die fiesesten Methoden von Blizzard genommen. Mit wäre einfach vieles witziger...


----------



## Shadria (7. Juni 2010)

Tai schrieb:


> Als Tank in Gundrak Richtung König Dredd laufen, dabei die 6 anderen kleinen Dinos pullen und dann Gruppe verlassen. Geht auch bei anderen Bossen, aber besonders hier ein Heidenspaß wegen den Erfolgsaussichten und dem Gedanken an diue blöden Gesichter, wenn da lauter böse Dinos angerannt kommen



...als Heiler solche Tanks absichtlich sterben lassen damit sie schön Repkosten farmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ernsthaft: solch ein Verhalten eines Tanks ist m.E. einfach nur asozial und bedarf einer Menge infatilen Humors.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (7. Juni 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich find es schade, das die Hexer Methoden mit Portal in der Schlucht nicht mehr funktionieren. Genauso wie die Geschichte in Nagrand mit dem Trampolin, wo man keinen Schaden mehr nimmt und deshalb nicht mehr lauter Skelette rumliegen sieht^^
> 
> Leider werden uns die fiesesten Methoden von Blizzard genommen. Mit wäre einfach vieles witziger...



was? sie haben das Trampolin generft so dass man es nicht mehr mal verbocken kann? Lahm!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*sniff* Blizzard nimmt ja den ganzen Spass aus dem Spiel
Das erfüllt mein "ehemaliger Veteran"-Herz mit Trauer

tja...BTT
findet ihr nicht dass sich dann in cata einfach 8/10 darauf verlassen dass " dre prist si ja rauszin kan" um weiter ihr PINGASmeter hochzutreiben?
darauf müsste man sie eigentlich mit absicht ins Feuer REIN ziehen...am besten wenn es wieder so etwas wie Defile gibt.


----------



## Sapper13 (7. Juni 2010)

Gestern habe ich mir 7 Steine schleifen lassen. TG pro stein 10 g. Ich habe 69 Gold 32 Silber und 13 Kupfer bezahlt. Auf die Frage wieso: Skonto bei Barzahlung.


----------



## benbaehm (7. Juni 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mir 7 Steine schleifen lassen. TG pro stein 10 g. Ich habe 69 Gold 32 Silber und 13 Kupfer bezahlt. Auf die Frage wieso: Skonto bei Barzahlung.



geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das muss ich mir merken!


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Juni 2010)

ehm...naja...genau genommen kann man das nicht als Skonto bezeichnen. Skonto ist immer ein gewisser Prozentsatz, den man bei kurzfristiger Zahlung abziehen kann, wenn der LIEFERANT oben genannte Konditionen angeboten hat.

Selbst WENN der Lieferant also Skonto anbietet, sagt er dir, das du 1-4% abziehen kannst, sprich 96-99, in Ausnahmefällen auch 95% zahlen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei 1% Skonto wäre das 69G 30S und nicht so ne komische Zahl. 2-3% Skonto wäre übrigens der Normalfall.

Ich warte übrigens immer noch auf die Aktion, bei der eine Rechnung per Post samt der Ware zugeschickt wird, wo einem Zahlungskonditionen eingeräumt werden. DAS WÄRE SOWAS VON COOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Månegarm1 (7. Juni 2010)

was immer wieder gern gemacht wird und was viele Tanks wohl äusserst lustig finden, ich allerdings nur mies und fürn A...... ist, wenn der Tank in HDR die Ini startet und dann ne satz durch die Tür macht wärend diese zu geht und der rest der Gruppe wiped. Noch ein blödes gelächter vom Tank und dann die Gruppe verlässt.


----------



## StrangerInAStrangeLand (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

etwas das ich noch nie versucht habe, was aber als Hunter eigentlich gut funktionieren müsste in einer 5er Ini:

a.) Irreführung auf den Heiler
b.) Totstellen
c.) Ganz wichtig voher noch "Aspekt des Rudels" einschalten dass auch ja keiner entkommt.


Und ja man sollte ein wenig Gold dabeihaben um den Leuten die Repkosten zu erstatten.


Grüße


----------



## RedShirt (7. Juni 2010)

Lustiger ist eher ein:

A: "Leute, stellt euch nicht so nahe an Saurfang als DD, sonst bekommt ihr ne Kelle"
Tank: "Ach was, den tank in null-komma-nix hoch, da passiert garnix"
Jäger denkt sich, "Genau...helfen wir mal nach... Irreführung auf Healpriest...."

.... was kommt ist klar, Saurfang rennt in der Mitte durch den Raid, bis der Tank in Panik den Spottknopf findet.

Priester: "Oh mein Gott, als der auf mich zugerannt ist, ging mir ganz schön die Muffe."

]:->


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Juni 2010)

StrangerInAStrangeLand schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> etwas das ich noch nie versucht habe, was aber als Hunter eigentlich gut funktionieren müsste in einer 5er Ini:
> 
> ...



die man vorab ohne Vorwarnung und ohne jedes Wort an jeden bezahlt...10G pro Person

Später dann die Auflösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. sollte man immer darauf achten, das die Leute nicht zu overequipped ist. Das macht ja alles keinen Sinn, wenn der Tank alleine die Ini durchrusht (z.B. Full ICC 25er Heroic Pala)


----------



## benbaehm (7. Juni 2010)

letzten auch so n spaßvofel in pdk dabei gehabt. valkyren down, boden bricht ein, shamie (glaub shamie kann des, oder?) bufft wasserwandeln und der gesamte 25er raid stirbt...


----------



## RedShirt (7. Juni 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> btw. sollte man immer darauf achten, das die Leute nicht zu overequipped ist. Das macht ja alles keinen Sinn, wenn der Tank alleine die Ini durchrusht (z.B. Full ICC 25er Heroic Pala)



Furykrieger in Off-Eq mit 277er EQ + Schattenschneide (oder sogar Schattengram) und Schild als Tank.
8k dps... -.- das war bisher das krasseste.
Furytanks kommen...

Astrein getankt btw. Lebensbalken ab und an Kerben gehabt, aber naja =)


----------



## Krezton (7. Juni 2010)

In HdR müsst ihr einfach beim LK event vorlaufen mit glück oder zeitvorsprung schafft man es hinter die erste barriere zu kommen. Da dann die anderen barrieren noch nicht da sind kann man ganz gechillt bis zum Ende laufen und auf die Gruppe warten dass bringt aber eigentlich nur was wenn man das als Tank oder Healer macht da die Grp wahrscheinlich dann verreckt als DD wird man schnell rausgevotet


----------



## Chikara (7. Juni 2010)

als Horde-Mage einfach hingehn und bei den Portalen am Brunnen in die erste leere Ecke ein OG-Portal reinstellen und dann hinter der Seule verstecken ^^ wenn einer kommt und durf kickt und nichts passiert hinter der Seule rausspringen und "You got owned" schrein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreidan (7. Juni 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Furykrieger in Off-Eq mit 277er EQ + Schattenschneide (oder sogar Schattengram) und Schild als Tank.
> 8k dps... -.- das war bisher das krasseste.
> Furytanks kommen...
> 
> Astrein getankt btw. Lebensbalken ab und an Kerben gehabt, aber naja =)



Krieger kann keine Zweihandwaffe + Schild führen, auch mit Titanengriff nicht...


----------



## RedShirt (7. Juni 2010)

Dann muß mich mein Gedächtnis trügen.

Ich meine aber stark, Schild + Schattenschneide oder Shadowmourne gesehen zu haben.
Ohne Schild war er nicht unterwegs, und die epische Axt fällt einem auch auf.


----------



## Tinkerballa (7. Juni 2010)

Anato schrieb:


> Antwortet ihr den auf ihre whisper? oder wie macht ihr das? Und was macht ihr die 38minuten lang?^^



nebenher hab ich die autoball wm wiederholung geschaut. als er nach 38 min. fragte, ob er das gold für mich zwischenlagenr solle, hab ich nur gesagt, das ich schauen will, wie lang er sich verarschen läßt xD


----------



## Namir (7. Juni 2010)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Krieger kann keine Zweihandwaffe + Schild führen, auch mit Titanengriff nicht...



ähm doch


----------



## Gotama (7. Juni 2010)

Die Königsdisziplin beim Portale stellen is immer noch mit dem Vanilla Legendary Stab aus Naxx das Kara Portal stellen.

Keine Sau kennt das noch das man nen Portal nach Kara stellen kann und die sind dann vollkommen verwirrt.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (7. Juni 2010)

Gotama schrieb:


> Die Königsdisziplin beim Portale stellen is immer noch mit dem Vanilla Legendary Stab aus Naxx das Kara Portal stellen.
> 
> Keine Sau kennt das noch das man nen Portal nach Kara stellen kann und die sind dann vollkommen verwirrt.



Schade dass sogut wie niemand den stab hat.


----------



## freezex (7. Juni 2010)

Jo die /me emots sind immer witzig, lustig war vor allem wie ich von der existenz des /me befehls erfahren hab.
Hab mir von nem Gildenkollegen ne Tasche machen lassen gratis gegen mats, nach dem ich ihm die mats gegeben habe steht im chat

XXX klaut euch die mats
XXX dreht sich um und läuft davon

Ich hab schön blöd geguckt als das da stand er sich umdrehte und abhaute (natürlich hat er mir die tasche ne minute später gemacht), aber ich hab mich echt gewundert weil einen standart emote wie /mats klauen und /abhauen habe ich natürlich für unrealistisch gehalten.

Das mit dem [orkisch] hat auch einer versucht, aber habs durchschaut und dem schön auf orkisch geantwortet. 

Selber hab ich das dan auch viel gemacht, nur die idee mit dem /camp kam mir leider nicht, das muss ich dringend noch nachholen.


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> das mache ich immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wegen solchen wie dir leave ich immer Gruppen, weiss zwar nicht, was danach in der Gruppe abgeht, aber die gucken sicher dumm, wenn sie auf einmal ohne Tank/Heal da stehen.


----------



## Interminator (7. Juni 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> zum Beispiel "hat Euch AFK gemeldet, gebt /afk remove ein um weiterhin im Schlachtfeld zu bleiben."



Darauf bin ich als ich damals frisch 70 war echt rein gefallen und ich hab bis eben gedacht das es echt war xD hab mich dann gewundert das ich raus geflogen bin ^^
Allerdings fällt mir grad nichts ein womit man leute verarschen könnte ;/


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juni 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Wegen solchen wie dir leave ich immer Gruppen, weiss zwar nicht, was danach in der Gruppe abgeht, aber die gucken sicher dumm, wenn sie auf einmal ohne Tank/Heal da stehen.



passiert häufiger das der tank flüchtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die flüchten eh immer vor mir wenn sie randoms sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ødan (7. Juni 2010)

Mein Rl Kumpel (Troll Mage) und ich (Untoter Warlock) haben uns mal einen kleinen Spaß erlaubt.

Wir standen mit unserem Raid zu BC Zeiten vor Lady Vashj (schreibt man die so?).

Wobei "unser" Raid eigentlich falsch ist. Wir waren nämlich bei einem Kumpel zum Testraiden dabei.
Die Leute in eben diesem Raid waren jedoch leicht arrogant, besserwisserisch und noch einiges unsympatisches mehr.
Da Testraid, wurde uns auch kein Loot zugeteilt (war da eben so).

Wir also vor Vashj, ich mit ihm am Telefon, Push-to-Talk Taste natürlich nicht gedrückt.

Ich caste das Auge von Killrogg, breche kurz davor ab wärend er ein Portal nach Steinard stellt.
Ich:"Helft ma porten."
Der Raid:"Fuuuuuuuuu...."

Es standen vllt noch 7 Leute vor dem Boss, wir wurden geschmissen aber haben herzlichst gelacht.

Das war es eindeutig wert!


----------



## Anato (7. Juni 2010)

Was ich ja geil finde, das sich blizz soviel Mühe bei den Portalen gegeben hat das man sogar sieht wohin sie porten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  geschweige den das man sie mit irgendwas verwechseln kann xD
Wenn ihrs nicht wusstet, achtet mal drauf, guckt euch das Portal mal genau an, man erkennt (bin hordler^^) Ob es OG Dächer sind oder ob es Donnerfels ist recht deutlich.


----------



## :Blutkind: (7. Juni 2010)

Als Magier bei Saphiron in Eisblock gehen xD


----------



## Psalmensang (7. Juni 2010)

kurz vor dem pull im raid die spielzeugeisenbahn aufstellen 
während der erklärungen vom RL entweder die Aufziehraketenbots (mindestens 3) auspacken, oder einen papierzeppelin basteln und werfen,
oder konsequent rauchsignale (so ca. 2 Stacks) werfen :-)

in irgendeiner ini humanoide mobs, die abseits stehen schildkröten, katzen oder hasen! .... was für ein Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TippEx95 (7. Juni 2010)

Klasse eure Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was auch Spaß macht ist bei einem Städteraid wenn alle aufm Schiff Duelle machen als Moonkin einfach mal ein paar runteschubsen und dann sagen "Oh sorry das tut mir echt Leid bin irgendwie aud Taifun gekommen...". Die regen sich dann tierisch auf.


----------



## Cazor (7. Juni 2010)

An schwer zu erreichende Orte ..kommen.. und 100g dem bieten, ders schafft, da auch hinzukommen. Dann zugucken wie sie beim hüpfen abschmieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (7. Juni 2010)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Krieger kann keine Zweihandwaffe + Schild führen, auch mit Titanengriff nicht...






doch, können sie.


----------



## Thersus (7. Juni 2010)

Hab ma mit nem Kumpel zusammen gelevelt, waren beide BB, und ich hab ihm als Pala bei jedem Erzvorkommen SdS gebufft und er hat sich gewundert warum ers net abbauen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. War witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unkill (7. Juni 2010)

Als Hexer Auge von Kilrog und dann Bosspullen, der Boss killt das Auge und geht wieder an seine Position zurück, aber die andren im Raid denken dass jetzt boss gepullt wird und regen sich auf, grade in afk Pausen vorm Boss gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (7. Juni 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Dann muß mich mein Gedächtnis trügen.
> 
> Ich meine aber stark, Schild + Schattenschneide oder Shadowmourne gesehen zu haben.
> Ohne Schild war er nicht unterwegs, und die epische Axt fällt einem auch auf.



Dasgeht auch. Man kann in beiden händen auch 2handwaffen führen. also eine 2h und noch eine sache egal ob 1 oder 2 hand. Also auch ein Schild.^^


----------



## Rotel (8. Juni 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> nem level 9er 2000g ins handelsfenster geben und erstmal n kaffee trinken gehn^^




Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Îxion (8. Juni 2010)

Ich empfehle immer "Alt+F4" bei jedem Problem :-)


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Juni 2010)

Werbemails verschicken, wie bereits angekündigt Rechnungen über Itemverkäufe schreiben, bzw. Quittungen nach Kauf ausm Auktionshaus...

Würde vor allem auf RP Servern funktionieren...

Ansonsten ist Trashtalk bzw. reden wie auf RP Servern "seihet gegrüßt, edler..." sehr schön

Mein persönlicher Favorit, meist in ICC oder der Eiskrone zu lesen, wenn man nichts besseres zu tun hat: 
"Suche möglichst weibliches Wesen für gemeinsame nächtliche Spaziergänge im finsteren Wald"

...Ketten im Handelschannel einleiten "Das war kein Vulkanausbruch in Island. Chuck Norris hat die Grillsaison eröffnet"

oder Mutproben für Hexer

Portal beschwören, mit dem Flugtier an die Decke fliegen (Chuck Norris kann einen Flummi gegen die Decke schmeißen. Draußen) und absteigen, in letzter Sekunde (die letzten 40 Meter) Portal benutzen und ohne Sturzschaden überleben, ähnliches in der boreanischen Tundra mit dem Fallschirm für alle Klassen^^


----------



## Technocrat (8. Juni 2010)

marulu schrieb:


> wurde dafür gebannt war aber das epic fly wert xD


Lol, da hast Du dann das Mount kannst es aber nicht benutzen. EPIC FAIL   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (8. Juni 2010)

Îxion schrieb:


> Ich empfehle immer "Alt+F4" bei jedem Problem :-)



hehehe genau ! ein uralter Klassiker der selbst jetzt noch ab und an klapt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (8. Juni 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> That's a fucking 50 dkp minus!



LOL ! Made my day xD


----------



## Fromduski (8. Juni 2010)

colll schrieb:


> zu der sache mit denn valkyren also habens auch schon gemacht alle die gleiche farbe und dann würde es hinkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein.. ausser ihr habt 23 range dd die dann zum selben portal laufen.
aber da es nahkämpfer auch gibt die nicht den weg nach hinten machen sondern das protal vor sich/neben/hinter whatever nimmt, is es ein noch grösserer beweis das eis eindutig ein fake is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da wollte einer flunkern und angeben, mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (8. Juni 2010)

Level 1 mit kryptischem Namen erstellen. Dann random 80er ansprechen das er nach Goldhain kommen soll zwecks Goldlieferung. :-D


----------



## charly-sue (8. Juni 2010)

joaa wir porten einfach immer unseren raidleiter etwa 10 ma hin und her aus lauter langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zondrias (8. Juni 2010)

in manchen Inis muss man schön tief ins Wasser springen um vorwärts zu kommen. Eisige Pfade und du stehst auf der Igno liste :-)


----------



## Pusillin (21. Juni 2010)

Was auch noch lustig ist:
Auf Wikipedia oder ähnlichen Seiten nach besondern Zeichen suchen,
und diese Nach WoW kopieren oder dort selber machen.

Oder haltmit vielen Strichen und Buchstaben in der richtigen Ordnung ein Bild im Handelschannel
per Makro formen...


----------



## Mr.Mojo (21. Juni 2010)

Letzten in ICC habe ich das, meiner Meinung nach, beste /me gesehen.

/me schläft ein.  (seeeeehr viele Leerzeichen)
Der Server wird in 5 Minuten heruntergefahren!

Bin das erste Mal drauf reingefallen und hab im TS gefragt ob jetzt Raidende ist.  Peinlich, Peinlich



mfg


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juni 2010)

> Level 1 mit kryptischem Namen erstellen. Dann random 80er ansprechen das er nach Goldhain kommen soll zwecks Goldlieferung. :-D


Wahaha.... jetzt der 4. 80er der nach Beutebucht gekommen ist. Ich schmeiss mich weg.


----------



## Sorzzara (21. Juni 2010)

Spiel einen Pala, gib dem Maintank bei 7% Blessing of Protection und hoff darauf dass du mit 24 Idioten im Raid bist die zu dämlich sind das Combat - Log zu lesen =)

/targete den Boss der hinter drölftausend Mobpacks steht und schick den phasenverschobenen Wichtel los...während eines Fights merkt das kein Schwein

/e erhält Beute [Itemlink] --> Sorgt für Heiterkeit im TS nach jedem Bosskill...besonders in Randomgruppen

Power Infusion auf diesen coolen Über Mage der immer 2 Millimeter hinter dem Tank im Aggrometer steht kurz nach dem Pull...hui, da fetzt die Vuvuzuela!

Als Healadin einfach mal Zorn einschalten und beim Gruppenpull powerflashen....

Tank und deine Healer meckern dass ihnen langweilig ist? kein Thema, bastel dir einfach deine eigenen dmg spikes! Nur zwei kleine Makros und schon hast du hin und wieder eine zweihand im Griff xD


----------



## Kickass3 (21. Juni 2010)

> eine frage was macht das /camp emote?


 du logst dich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xontroulis (21. Juni 2010)

Ich muss es zugeben. Habe mal vor paar Tagen in PDK 25e wo ich aushelfen sollte mit meinem Schami kurz vor Anub so vielen wie moeglich den wasserwandeln Buff gegeben. Naja ihr koennt es euch vorstellen: Boden bricht auf und fast alle tot^^ 

Was ich auch sehr lustig fand war: War damals mit meinem Priest und einem Pala Kumpel in Booty Bay und haben aufs Schiff gewartet denn wir wollten nach OGund dort an der Kreuzung in diesem Lager Hordis provozieren. Naja Schiff kommt und ich meine: lass ein schnelles Duell machen bis loading screen kommt. Er willigt ein und waehrend das Schiff sich schon etwas entfernt hat vom Hafen, uebernehme ich ihn und schmeisse ihn vom Schiff^^ nene war der boese an dem Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (21. Juni 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> So wies aussieht wird Glaubensgriff vom Priest wohl bald generft weerden xD Wenn Blizz res soo einführt wie gesagt dann ge ich mir mal nen Priest hochspielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo das wär ein muss für mich wenns wirklich so ins spiel kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da kann man tolle sachen mit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. Juni 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> da kann man tolle sachen mit machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich sehe es jetzt schon vor mir: Typische raidsituation:
Kriegertank stürmt an und wie immer folgen ihm unzählige spells doch bevor der Krieger den Boss erreicht->BäM Glaubensgriff


----------



## Teraluna (21. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem Hexerport und jemanden wo runterfallen lassen geht nocht!
Man braucht nur 2 Druiden mit Fluggestalt dazu! 
Die können beim Fliegen den Portstein benutzen - er muss nur richtig aufgestellt sein das man weit genug drüber kommt. ^
Und schon macht wieder jemand bekanntschaft mit dem Geistheiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das schöne daran ist das keine mehr damit rechnet das er runtergeworfen werden könnte.
Wenn der geportete Char allerdings auf seinem Flugreittier sitzt fällt er trozdem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Gnarl1337 (21. Juni 2010)

Als 80er ins Startgebiet und graues Eq farmen, anziehen und vor Og oder so stellen und sagen "LOL warum bin ich 80?" wenn jemand nachfragt sagt man: Ich hab mich gestern ausgeloggt und als ich wieder on kam war ich auf einmal 80 oO. 
Wollte ich schon immermal machen^^
Oder mit der Reiserakete hab ich letztens im BC Funraid für Heiterkeit im Ts gesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach ganz hoch fliegen und ausloggen und wieder einloggen "Oh sorry hatte Disco" und der andere liegt aufm Boden ^^
In (Random) Raids : /e stellt ein Fischmahl! den kennt aber schon jeder^^


----------



## Totebone (21. Juni 2010)

Gnarl1337 schrieb:


> In (Random) Raids : /e stellt ein Fischmahl! den kennt aber schon jeder^^



Kommt besonders geil wenn man Englischen Client hat und es in Deutsch da steht <.<


----------



## Lichqueen (21. Juni 2010)

Low-Level-Massen-Explosion:

Zutaten: 2 Hexenmeister und ein belieber (Gilden-)Kollege. Desweiteren so viele Low-Level Charaktere wie man findet.

Den ganzen Lowies erzählt man, man wolle einen Kumpel herporten, wobei man Hilfe brauch oder man wolle ihnen was zeigen und läd sie in eine Gruppe ein. Einer der Hexer hat sich schon vorher in der Drachenöde eingefunden. Dieser holt sich als Pet den Leerwandler raus und beginnt südwestlich Sternruhs die Caster-Mobs mit Schattenzaubern (am besten schwache z.B. Schattenblitz Rang 1 etc.) zu Attackieren, das Pet bleibt dabei auf Passiv. 

Währenddessen erstellt der andere Hexer mit seinem Kollegen und den Lowies in der Nähe ein Portal, um den Hexer in der Drachenöde herzuporten. Nun zum anderen Hexer zurück: Durch das angreifen der Caster-Mobs mit Schattenzaubern, löst man manchmal deren Fähigkeit aus, dass sie sich selber einen Schild herzaubern, der die zu letzt benutzte Magie-Klasse reflektiert: in diesem Fall Schatten. Ist dieses Schild aktiv, beginnt der Trick: Sofort beginnt man Saat der Verderbnis zu Wirken. Als Schattenzauber wird es reflektiert und auf den Hexer zurückgezaubert. Anschließend wird der Leerwandler geopfert, um sich selber das Schild zu geben und somit die Saat daran hindert zu explodieren. 
Schon jetzt sollte der Hexer eine Nachricht erhalten haben, dass ihn seine Freunde porten wollen. Dies sollte gut getimed sein, am besten schon vorher port herstellen und dann infight wie oben beschrieben die Saat auf sich Zaubern. Der Hexer nimmt nun den Port an und klickt sich das Schild weg. Läuft jetzt die Saat aus oder fügt genug Schaden zu, explodiert sie. Das lustige: Dadurch, dass die Saat reflektiert wurde, ist sie ein feindlicher Zauber und fügt somit dem Hexer freundlich gesinnten Spielern Schaden zu.

BÄÄÄÄÄÄM. 

Alle Lowies sterben auufgrund der mangelnden Lebenspunkte. Aufwendiger Trick, aber bei großen Massen an Lowies sicherlich sehr sehr lustig .


----------



## Soldus (22. Juni 2010)

Anomali schrieb:


> Chopper fahrten anbieten und mit der Chopper aus Dalaran rausspringen, während jemand im Beifahrersitz ist^^ Als Magier, Pirester oder pala nur zu empfehlen, um den Sturz zu überleben^^




So einer wollte mich mal reinlegen...beim Sturz hab ich dann einfach den Fallschirm vom Ingi benutzt und den Pala ausgelacht^^

Bei Auge des Sturms war mal ein schami, der hat immer bei der Flagge alle runtergeworfen, während ein Furor-Warri mit Heiler alles gemetzelt hat. Bin ich dann dahin und hab den Warrior übernommen und dann schmeisst ihn der Schami runter, und die Allianz kann endlich die Flagge holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh manchmal auch gern als besoffener Zwerg bei RP-Events durch die Gegend und kotze den Bräutigam an oder wenn dann bei einem richtigen Rp-Event eine "Leiche" am Boden liegt wird auf nochmal gut gekotzt und man stellt sich daneben tot.


----------



## Aggropip (22. Juni 2010)

Dem MT im Bosskampf einfach mal Segen des Schutzes geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kneubi (22. Juni 2010)

Viel lustiger, einem Melee DD (oder Jäger) ein HdS geben und dann still im TS lauschen wie die Person dann laut flucht, welcher scheiss Paladin ihm denn HdS gegeben hat(manche merken es gar nicht und fluchen dann, warum sie nicht angreifen können^^).

Bei uns im Raid ist es gang und gäbe dass die 3 Paladine einen Melee rauspicken und der dauer HdS kriegt(alle 2 Minuten) bis er sich ein cancelaura makro macht, dann kommt der nächste dran^^.


----------



## Exicoo (22. Juni 2010)

/e stiehlt Euch 21 Gold, 34 Silber und 67 Kupfer!


----------



## Raai (22. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mich noch an einem Rnd Naxx25 Raid erinnern, wo ich (Als Jäger)
bei Heigan aus purer Boshaftigkeit Aspekt des Rudels angemacht hatte.
Weil der ganze Raid mir sowas auf die Nerven ging an diesen Tag.
Ich fands lustig, aber die anderen nicht wirklich. ^^


----------



## Falkenschreiter99 (10. Juli 2010)

Alles Coole sachen !^^


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Mhhh, bei dem Thread stellt sich mir eher eine andere Frage.
> 
> Früher gab es ja in OG häufig den tote Tauren Spam, die dann den Namen einer Goldseller-Seite gebildet haben.
> Zum Glück hat Blizz das Problem wohl derzeit im Griff.
> ...


Wenn du "Junges Gemüse" auf ein paar von denen wirfst, klappt deren Hack glaub nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiß allerdings nicht mehr, ob die dann nur kleiner werden, oder obs komplett "kaputt" geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry, ist länger her..


----------



## Moktheshock (10. Juli 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Dem MT im Bosskampf einfach mal Segen des Schutzes geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lustiger is irre und schurkenhandel aufen priest xD


----------



## Pusillin (10. Juli 2010)

Was ich ganz vergessen hatte:
Maulwurfmaschiene.
Damit konnte man beim altem TW (mit Portal) noch einige Leute sehr weit weg bringen.
Oder in kleinen Raids (auch Retro, mit unerfahrenen Neulingen) aufstellen.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei den Leuten entschuldigen, die leider C'Thun nicht mitlegen konnten,
da sie auf meine Maulwurfmaschiene geklickt haben, wir keinen Hexer hatten, und der Weg nach AQ40
bestimmt ne halbe bis ganze Stunde gedauert hätte...


----------



## Philine (10. Juli 2010)

bei uns im Raid hatte mal einer die Maulwurfsmaschine genau beim Fischmahl hochgelassen
und schrieb dann "klick mal"
dann war unser Tank wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann mussten wir 15 min warten bis der wieder da war, weil er meinte und was mach ich jetzt "jetzt musst du laufen" sagten wir was ist ist der Depp nicht den ganzen weg gelaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peppa90 (10. Juli 2010)

Alter Trick damals, der heute nicht mehr so gut klappt:
schreibt etwas in irgendeinem Chat, dann drückt solange Leertaste bis ihr am Anfang der nächsten Zeile seid (Chat Fenster sollte möglichst auf vordefinierter Größe sein), dann gebt ein (wenn ihr z.B. im Gruppenchat vorher etwas geschrieben habt: [Gruppe][Spieler XY = nicht euer Name, sonder der des Opfers]: Schreibt mich an, ich verschenke 1000g!

War immer ganz lustig, hat auch bei WC3 gut geklappt. Klappt heute nicht mehr so gut da 1. viele ihre Chatfenster wie wildgewordene Kanickel verschieben und 2. Blizzard irgendetwas dagegen gemacht hat.

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## emustaro (10. Juli 2010)

In dala an den brunnen stellen zum angeln ,

und im chat schreiben 

/e erbeutet beim angeln [gegenstand link einfügen]


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

emustaro schrieb:


> In dala an den brunnen stellen zum angeln ,
> 
> und im chat schreiben
> 
> /e erbeutet beim angeln [gegenstand link einfügen]



Das klappt mit dem schwarzen Drachen gut, wei immer noch kaum einer weiß, wo der her is.


----------



## Arandes (11. Juli 2010)

Mal Spässe auf seine eigenen Kosten machen - denn auf anderer ist das nicht fair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich jetzt irgendwie noch nie in meinem Leben gemacht oder gar als notwendig gefunden.


----------



## Terminsel (11. Juli 2010)

Eine Bekannte und ich wurden von einer Gruppe nach Naxx10 mitgenommen. Der Raid bestand nur aus weiblichen Chars, jedoch merkten wir im TS, dass es - wie so oft - nur männliche Spieler waren. Als meine Bekannte im TS anfing zu sprechen, war die Freude, dass eine Frau im Raid war ziemlich groß.
Im Laufe des Raids fingen die Typen an, meine Bekannte mit Emotes zu nerven. Das fing recht harmlos an, wie "x umarmt y," oder "y wird von x geknufft." Später wurden diese Emotes immer heftiger. Ihr kennt ja sicher /lecken und auch einige selbstgeschriebene Kreativitäten waren dabei, die ich hier nicht wiederholen möchte. Laut meiner Bekannten hat sie auch einige aufdringliche Whispers bekommen. Naja, und die TS-Gespräche waren auch ziemlich unangenehm. Die Folge war, dass sie den Raid iwann verließ. Das war vor diesem Boss, bei dem man die beiden Rekruten-Adds mit den Kugeln steuern muss. Es wurde eine Raidpause gemacht, um einen neuen Heiler zu finden. Die Tanks gingen beide in der Zeit AFK und ich, der ich schon drauf und dran war, diesen Raid aus primitiven Maden ebenfalls zu verlassen, kam auf eine Idee.
Ich pullte den Boss, Bubble, Ruhestein und weg. Dann hörte ich nur noch Gefluche im TS, ehe ich selbiges und den Raid verließ. Wurde natürlich ein paar mal angepisst angeflüstert und so, aber das ging mir dann auch am... vorbei.^^


----------



## Darkholy-Perenolde (11. Juli 2010)

Tja die Naxx Zeit.
Zum glück gibts da auch immerwieder mal die Weekly , 
dann is da oben rushhour.

Einfach aufs Mammut steigen, den Gnom rauswerfen,und direkt am rand hinstellen ,
jemand will mats kaufen, oder auch mal aufn mammut sitzn ,,
Schleudersitz und ...guter Flug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (11. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Gbp1cpCSU

: )


----------



## Lortox (11. Juli 2010)

Der macht mir immer wieder Spaß...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Priester z.B beim Portstein von Naxx Gedankenkontrolle Casten und dann runterspringen xD


----------



## Firestream175 (11. Juli 2010)

Hmm Unfug How-To um vorbeugend zu wirken? Okay ich sag mal so als Tip setzt euch nie bei einem Randomraidmitglied auf die Zweisitzerrakete, es könnte sein das er euch mitten in der luft runterschmeißt. Sehr doof wenn der Fahrer n Pala is und man keine Fähigkeiten hat um den Schaden wegzunehmen ;-P


----------



## DarknessShadow (12. Juli 2010)

Firestream175 schrieb:


> Hmm Unfug How-To um vorbeugend zu wirken? Okay ich sag mal so als Tip setzt euch nie bei einem Randomraidmitglied auf die Zweisitzerrakete, es könnte sein das er euch mitten in der luft runterschmeißt. Sehr doof wenn der Fahrer n Pala is und man keine Fähigkeiten hat um den Schaden wegzunehmen ;-P



Man kann den andere auf der Rakete auch runterschmeißen ohne das man selber runterfällt. 
Außerdem kann man das acuh machen mit dem absitzern als Mage / Pala / DuDu / Inge /Noggenfoggerelixier (mit glück) /shami (ankh)


----------



## Tayler (12. Juli 2010)

Als Mage bei Saphiron ein falsches Eisgrab stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
*


----------



## Resch (13. Juli 2010)

Lichqueen schrieb:


> Low-Level-Massen-Explosion:
> 
> Zutaten: 2 Hexenmeister und ein belieber (Gilden-)Kollege. Desweiteren so viele Low-Level Charaktere wie man findet.
> 
> ...



Wenn man im Kampf ist kann man doch keinen Port annehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. August 2010)

*push*

Habe gestern eine neue Methode gefunden, Leute zu verarschen, die keinen Hexer kennen.

Position: Goldhain, Schmiede

Man setzt einen Zirkel an den anderen Ausgang der Schmiede, aber so, das man es von der gegenüberliegenden Seite nicht sehen kann.

/1 Wer hat Lust auf ein Wettrennen? Wer schneller am anderen Ende der Schmiede ist, gewinnt und erhält 3 Gold.

Insgesamt 3 Leute wurden innerhalb von 10 Minuten mittels dieser Methode hereingelegt, wovon aber niemand ernsthaft das Gold zahlen musste.

Ich hätte gerne ein Video gemacht, wusste aber auch nicht, das des so gut funktionieren würde...



Mammutkarawane

Was braucht man? Genau, einige gelangweilte Leute, die mit einsteigen. Auf Malorne funktioniert dies oftmals echt super gut.

Man setzt sich aufs Mammut, schaltet gehen ein und umkreist langsam Dalaran...Nach nur 3 Minuten Lauferei (und meinem Invite in einen Dungeon) hatte ich 12 Mammuts hinter mir! Währenddessen kann man übrigens noch so schöne Sachen singen wie "Die Karawane zieht weiter..."

DAS sorgt für einen gewaltigen WTF-Blick der Zuschauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rockt (2. August 2010)

Naja ich mach immer in 25ger Raids

./e hat euch wegen Betrug gemeldet.


Dann kommen immer Whipser: Was hab ich gemacht ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Was soll das du noob ?  


Oder mit mein Mage mitten im Raid ein Port nach Sturmwind, oder da bei Ony mir fällt Name grad nicht ein^^

Sowas halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






MFG Rockt


----------



## Tontaube (2. August 2010)

Früher haben wir die Heiler immer beim Bosspull in eine Fledermaus verwandelt und geschaut was so passiert.

Irrwish war auch immer schön, da wussten die Nachtelfen unter den Heilern immer wie sie in spätestens 10 Sekunden aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parguri (2. August 2010)

Mir fällt nur eine Sache ein bei Unfug

Damals in Tdm musste unser Tank mal kurz weg, er war allerdings schon im raum vom endboss.
Unser Mage dann in der Gruppe geschrieben, dass wir bitte alle rausgehen sollten, da er nun den boss pullen wollte.
Lediglich unser Hunter und der AFK-Tank blieben noch zusammen mit dem Mage im Raum.
Mage pullt und macht Unsichtbarkeit. Im selben Moment zündet unser Hunter Irreführung auf den Mage und der wurde dann doch noch gekillt.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Traue einem Hunter nicht!!


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (2. August 2010)

Parguri schrieb:


> Mir fällt nur eine Sache ein bei Unfug
> 
> Damals in Tdm musste unser Tank mal kurz weg, er war allerdings schon im raum vom endboss.
> Unser Mage dann in der Gruppe geschrieben, dass wir bitte alle rausgehen sollten, da er nun den boss pullen wollte.
> ...



<3 Misdirection

Früher konnte man in OG auch die Wochenend Pvpleute als "Im krieg" angreifen -> Lowie eingeladen -> misdirection -> pvptypie angreifen -> feign death -> WIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2010)

Damals in Naxx auf der Strecke von Flicki mit Fass, Gnomereganfahne und Tanzender Flamme getrunken und getanzt...hat Spass gemacht und Flicki was not amused 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (2. August 2010)

Unfug? Spiel nen Magier. *g*


----------



## Trisch (2. August 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Der geht noch besser:
> 
> Wenn man das Beschwörungsportal über den Rand der Insel hinaus gemacht hat, konnte man, sobald der Probant den Port angenommen hat, schön gucken wie er, ohne was machen zu können, in die tiefe fällt.
> 
> Das war echt immer geil^^




Das war schon zu Vanillazeiten nicht mehr möglich, wurde mit Patch 1.5 oder 1.6 rausgepatcht seitdem standen Portale IMMER über festem Boden.


----------



## NarYethz (2. August 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Ab und an starten die allerdings neue Versuche, derzeit mit LvL 1 Orcs die auch nicht sterben und sich an verschiedenen Stellen neu formieren.
> Gibts keine Möglichkeit denen die Tour zu versauen?
> 
> zB. als Schurke... Aggro von Gamon, Irreführung auf den LvL 1 Char?



meinst du die leute, die mit script-hack in der luft schweben und da ihre formationen bilden?
falls ja, dann kannst es vergessen, weil a) mussu ja schaden auf gamon machen, um ihn auf andere zu lenken und da is er ja gleich tot
und b) schweben die so in der luft, dass du nix mit denen machen kannst, weils eben scripthack is.. 
bei uns aufm server konnte ich se z.b. net mal anklicken


----------



## Bartim92 (2. August 2010)

Einer meiner klassiker in pdk oder aziol nerub einfach mal Wasserwandeln oder Eisige Fade auf die Gruppe zu casten das ist ein spass bei sich selber den buff aber wegmachen^^


----------



## Nexus.X (2. August 2010)

Bartim92 schrieb:


> Einer meiner klassiker in pdk oder aziol nerub einfach mal Wasserwandeln oder Eisige Fade auf die Gruppe zu casten das ist ein spass bei sich selber den buff aber wegmachen^^


Warum da immernoch Leute bei sterben, nicht nachvollziehbar. Selbst mit dem Buff kann man es überleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einziger Unfug den ich manchmal mache sind Chopperrennen Pala vs Pala ... gesegnet sei die Aurenbeherrschung (und das man dadurch nicht abmountet).


----------



## zkral (2. August 2010)

Leider fast ausgestorben: Vor ein bestehendes Portal das Karaportal setzen. Zuletzt gesehen vor Tausendwinter, als man noch nicht bei Schlachtbeginn reingeportet wurde. Plötzlich stand der halbe Raid vor Kara.

Zur Raidbelustigung: Fulborggestalt annehmen, Priesterlevitation und dann den Seelenbrunnen als Toilette benutzen...

Grober Unfug: Irreführung/Schurkenhandel auf Heiler, Rückzug wenn mit dem Rücken zur Klippe, Schmerzunterdrückung auf den Tank beim Antanken

Richtig böser Unfug: Mit Fahrgast von der Klippe springen und levitieren/leichte Feder/Fluggestalt nutzen

Bannwürdig...ICC mit Jeder-Gegen-Jeden als Plünderoption (2x schon erlebt, glücklicherweise mit "liebem" Raidleiter, der nochmal alles verwürfeln ließ)


----------



## Olliruh (2. August 2010)

apropo unfug wie wär es den wenn man wow boss kämpfe in echt nachstellt xD
*hust* luftschiffkampf *Hust*


----------



## Riotofrats (2. August 2010)

Magier Späße für die ganze Familie:

Im Schlingdorntal mit der 1-3 Dmg Angel gegnerische Fraktion verhauen bei Fluchtversuch Eisnova Rang 1
Gab schon Spaßige Nachmittage damit.

Raid in Hasen Am Osterevent verwandeln sich selbst die Ohren aufsetzen und ausziehen. Effektvoll als B11 

Das gute alte Steinard Portal!!!

Drachenöde Turmspitze kleines SPielchen machen :

Opfer suchen, Opfer ruhig einweihen (Beweist wer länger als 2 Züge denken kann)

Leichter Fall buffen, Duell starten, Druckwelle! 

viele Unterschätzen die Fluglänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meitertot (2. August 2010)

ich schreibe in Handel chatt immer wem ihr zur bank geht in sw und alt+f4 klickt  griegtier 1000g von der bank


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firûsha (2. August 2010)

Ich habe mal meinen Beifahrer im Verwüster in Ulduar überredet er solle doch mal vor dem Boss in das Katapult steigen damit ich ma seh wie weit das schießt. Er war Pala und dachte sich nichts dabei von wegen Fallschaden und Bubble. Naja .... hab ihn dann rechts übern rand geschossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (2. August 2010)

Früher noch zu BC Zeiten, haben immer eine Menge Leute die Arena-Quest in Nagrand gemacht weil es da eine Menge gute Sachen und Gold gab, so jetzt kommt meine teuflische Aktion^^
Also man wartet auf dem Flugmount bis eine Gruppe der gegnerischen Fraktion kommt, und wenn sie dann gerade die Quest anfangen und mitten im Kampf sind packt man den Healer einfach in eine Eisfalle oder feart ihn, und zur Sicherheit bearbeitet man auch nochn bisschen den Tank und schon ist die Sache gelaufen^^
Das habe ich mal fast 3 Stunden mit ner Gruppe gemacht haahaa^^ Das war herrlich am Ende mussten sie noch Unterstützung holen und als sie dann zu 8. waren hats dann nicht mehr geklappt^^


----------



## Pöserpursche (2. August 2010)

Mein Mage heißt Offline...

Das schon schlimm genug... Wie oft man da in Inzen u Raids nicht geheilt wird...

Zitat: Sorry bei mir im Healbot stand Offline... xD

Was auch geil kommt, wenn mein Bro "Online" kommt...

Offline und Online... 

"Offline ist jetz Online"
"Online ist jetzt Offline"
"Offline ist jetzt Offline"

verwirrt? xD


----------



## Ukmâsmú (2. August 2010)

leute in grp einladen mit der tollen 2 mann rakete und dann warten bis der einsteigt dann sofort steil nach oben und den ganz oben rauswerfen

wenn er unten ankommt: lol des is mir noch nie passiert probieren wirs nommal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharabad (2. August 2010)

Man konnte mal zu Beginn von WotLK glaube Ich, Level 1 Chinafarmer killen... selbst wenn man von der selben Fraktion war.

Man musste einfachsein Feuernovatotem neben den Bot stellen und eine halbe Sekunde bevor es explodierte ausloggen.

War extrem lustig auch bei Bankchars vorm AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde aber rausgepatcht.


----------



## Kemar (2. August 2010)

Wo gerade Azjol erwähnt wird...
Was als Priester oder Magier ganz nett ist... einfach mal nach der Stelle, an der man nach Hadranox runterspringt, Levitieren oder langsamer Fall auf nen DD und sich freuen, wenn er die Treppe zu den letzten Mobs vor dem Endboss runterrutscht und dann panisch versucht gegenzulenken. Manchmal klappts, manchmal nicht. Wobei ich mir nicht so sicher bin, obs mit langsamer Fall auch geht, aber nen Versuch isses wert. Sind ja nicht eure Repkosten, falls was "schiefgeht". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten die ganze Ini levitieren und langsamer Fall casten, falls mal nichts zu tun ist, dann fällt die böse Absicht nicht so auf und man kann sich rausreden.


----------



## Nexus.X (3. August 2010)

Riotofrats schrieb:


> Magier Späße für die ganze Familie:
> 
> Im Schlingdorntal mit der 1-3 Dmg Angel gegnerische Fraktion verhauen bei Fluchtversuch Eisnova Rang 1
> Gab schon Spaßige Nachmittage damit.
> ...


Alternative:
Auf Turm Utgarde, kein Leichter Fall, Duell starten, Gewitter! (Kann man als Hunter mit richtigem Rückzugstiming auch noch ein wenig pushen.
Sollte man aber in Richtung Wasser machen, sonst "könnte" es weh tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edith schlägt grade vor, dass man sich auch auf Arthas externes Frostthron-Plateau stelle kann und nach Lake Wintergraso runter schießen.
Irgendwann mal testen bis wohin man fliegt. Schätzungsweise sollte man aber warten bis die Festung der eigenen Fraktion gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2010)

Bei uns aufm Server gabs mal ein Casino.

/rnd bei 50 (?) bekam man das doppelte. Bei 100 das Zehnfache.

Das Ende vom Lied ist dass ich den Typ mit /rnd 100-100 abgezogen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krezton (3. August 2010)

In nen Hexer Schrank ein Port nach Steinard stehlen.Aber so dass wenn man auf den schrank klicken will man aufs portal klickt oder nach ner weekly mit 2 mages port nach steinard und dala ineinander stellen


----------



## Doofkatze (3. August 2010)

ICC Luftschiff hin- und herhüpfen, wenn das Luftschiff down geht^^

Besonders witzig, seitdem es einen kleinen Unfall gab^^

Das Luftschiff hatte noch 500 TP, als der Kampfmagier kam, wir hüpften rüber mit 7 Mann, töteten ihn, einer direkt in die Kanone, Feuer^^ -> 6 Leute kamen bei einem schrecklichen Unfall ums Leben...nur der Tank... oO


----------



## Wesenformer (3. August 2010)

Mein Schamane heißt NICHTS und wenn einer sagt du kannst nichts dann sag ich:Was kann ich denn?


----------



## Wesenformer (3. August 2010)

Mein Schamane heißt NICHTS und wenn einer sagt du kannst nichts dann sag ich:Was kann ich denn?


----------



## Xaadrea (3. August 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt nich ganz alles durchgelesen, aber..

Ich bin mal mit meiner Druidin nach Burg Schattenfang rein und hab mir den Debuff mit den Spukgeistern geholt. Danach schnell Ruhestein benutzt, nach Sturmwind geportet und ins Nordhaintal rein. Zur Sicherheit dann in Verstohlenheit (um Verwirrung zu stiften) und dann dahin gestellt, wo die ganzen Level 1er ihre ersten Quests machen. Es ist extrem lustig anzuschauen wie die aggressiven Banshees sich auf die Kleinen stürzen und die zerlegen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider hält der Fluch nur fünf Minuten...


----------



## Dreidan (3. August 2010)

Ist dieser dämliche Thread also wieder ausgegraben worden, super. Als der gerade neu im Buffed Forum war hatten zwei Volldeppen aus meiner Gilde richtig Spaß daran, regelmäßig unseren Schlachtzugchat mit diesen selbstgemachten "Emotes" zu vermüllen. Das waren die ersten beiden Einträge auf meiner Ignorelist. Nicht weil ich drauf reingefallen wäre, "ignorieren" und das mit dem Fischmahl zum Beispiel. Nein, weils einfach tierisch nervt diese infantile Scheiße.


----------



## Leviathan666 (3. August 2010)

Pöserpursche schrieb:


> Mein Mage heißt Offline...
> 
> Das schon schlimm genug... Wie oft man da in Inzen u Raids nicht geheilt wird...
> 
> ...



Hehe nicht schlecht.

Mein damaliger InGame Kumpel hieß "Keiner".

"Keiner ist jetzt online."
"Keiner ist jetzt offline."
"Keiner hat die Gruppe verlassen." ^^

Was damals sehr beliebt war um PvP-Noobs aus dem BG zu vertreiben:
"/e hat dich AFK gemeldet. Gebe /afk info ein um nicht aus dem Schlachtfeld entfernt zu werden."
Zu BC habe ich es oft erlebt, dass Mages Tische beschworen haben und ein anderer Mage genau an die gleiche Stelle ein Portal in eine Hauptstadt aufgestellt hat.


----------



## Lovac (3. August 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das hier soll mal eine Sammlung von Dingen werden, womit man Unfug machen kann.
> Einerseits ist es bestimmt lustig, andererseits hilft es auch Neulingen solchen Dingen vorzubeugen.
> Könnt auch gerne zukünftige Änderungen besprechen...
> ...




Beim ersten habe ich auch mal gefaild -.-


----------



## Healguard (3. August 2010)

> Als Hexer einen "Frischling" nach Nagrand auf die Inseln porten


Ich wurde als "Frischling" mal in die Arena dort geportet und dann haben die beiden mich gegankt.. war kein Spaß :<




> Man lädt Leute in einen Schlachtzug, portet sie mit einem Hexer irgendwo tief unters Wasser -
> und die Priester ziehen sie mit Glaubensgriff nach unten wenn sie hochwollen.


Okay DAS hört sich wirklich genial an, werde ich definitiv mal ausprobieren *gg*


----------



## Cruzes (3. August 2010)

- Nach nem Raid, alle Portale die ich als Magier habe auf einen Fleck stellen und gucken wo die Leute rauskommen
- Das selbe in BGs
- Mich auf das Tor vom Mensch Startgebiet stellen und Neuankömmlinge empfangen ( als Hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Leviathan666 (3. August 2010)

Damals, als es noch keine 10 Sekunden Beschränkung für CC gab soll es ziemlich geil gewesen sein als Shadow Priest gegnerische Spieler im eigenen Lager zu übernehmen, damit dieser die eigenen Wachen angreift.

Und ich saß mal dabei, als ein übernommener Spieler auf einem Schiff ins Wasser geschickt wurde - natürlich auf hoher See (Erschöpfung garantiert).


----------



## Kemar (3. August 2010)

Man nehme ein Mammut, auf dem mehrere sitzen können und eine Raidpause bei Freya. Was kommt heraus?
2 ertrunkene "Beifahrer", wenn man ein bisschen Trash weggeräumt hat und im See schwimmen geht. Die Passagiere sitzen tiefer als man selbst.


----------



## foxce (3. August 2010)

Eisige Pfade @ PdK beim fall zu Anub :>


----------



## RedShirt (3. August 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Und ich saß mal dabei, als ein übernommener Spieler auf einem Schiff ins Wasser geschickt wurde - natürlich auf hoher See (Erschöpfung garantiert).



Wenn Naxxramas Weekly ist, schick mal n Krieger (oder jede Klasse die nicht Levitieren/Bubble o.ä.) hat, über den Rand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (3. August 2010)

foxce schrieb:


> Eisige Pfade @ PdK beim fall zu Anub :>



*gähn*


----------



## techno91 (3. August 2010)

Mit ner Tankklasse im rnd ini fenster als Tank anmelden und immer ablehnen wenn der Inv kommt...

Man kann sich dann vorstellen wie die DDs da draußen abgehen mit ihren 20 Minuten Wartezeiten^^


----------



## sympathisant (3. August 2010)

neee. 10 sekunden später wird ihnen der nächste tank zugeteilt ..


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (3. August 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Wenn Naxxramas Weekly ist, schick mal n Krieger (oder jede Klasse die nicht Levitieren/Bubble o.ä.) hat, über den Rand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf nem PvP Server kann man als eleschami auch einfach Gewitter machen.


----------



## NarYethz (3. August 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> eindeutig fake, da höchstens die hälfte ans portal gehen muss..



nope müssen se net, kennst nich die taktik, dass alle schwarz nehmen und nur die heiler weiß nehmen?
machen wir auf dethecus zu 80% so :-/
gruß


PS: da mir ingame nix fieses gerade einfällt, was anderes:
bei ebay den account verkaufen, sich nach 1 woche bei blizz via hp-ticket melden und schreiben, dass der account gehackt wurde :-/
habs noch net gemacht, aber klingt lustig ^-^


----------



## foxce (3. August 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> *gähn*



---> Hier geht´s zu deinem Schurken ! <---


----------



## Sir Wagi (3. August 2010)

Du bist ja ein ganz gewitzter, bravo ! ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falwas (3. August 2010)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Ist dieser dämliche Thread also wieder ausgegraben worden, super. Als der gerade neu im Buffed Forum war hatten zwei Volldeppen aus meiner Gilde richtig Spaß daran, regelmäßig unseren Schlachtzugchat mit diesen selbstgemachten "Emotes" zu vermüllen. Das waren die ersten beiden Einträge auf meiner Ignorelist. Nicht weil ich drauf reingefallen wäre, "ignorieren" und das mit dem Fischmahl zum Beispiel. Nein, weils einfach tierisch nervt diese infantile Scheiße.




Hahaha, wenn du dir schon Sachen ausdenkst denn denkt wenigstens 2 Mal nach devor du dich zum Löffel machst. Gildenmitglieder kann man nicht auf /ignore setzen.


----------



## Lovac (3. August 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Hahaha, wenn du dir schon Sachen ausdenkst denn denkt wenigstens 2 Mal nach devor du dich zum Löffel machst. Gildenmitglieder kann man nicht auf /ignore setzen.



Doch kann man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (4. August 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> nem level 9er 2000g ins handelsfenster geben und erstmal n kaffee trinken gehn^^



Sowas Arschiges, aber es spiegelt genau die Entwicklung von WoW und vorallem die "Kundschaft" wieder.


----------



## blooooooody (4. August 2010)

Der Klassiker schlechthin ist immernoch der Cheat Alt+F4 drücken. Es gibt immernoch Leute die fallen darauf ein...

Fiktiven Streit auslösen mit einem Kumpel... Oftmals nachts um 23:00 wenn kleine Kinder schlafen. Dann kann man schöne fluchwörter nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Stalking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (4. August 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> > nem level 9er 2000g ins handelsfenster geben und erstmal n kaffee trinken gehn^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warst du mal einer der Opfer dieses "Tricks"?^^
Oder du bist einer der wenigen sozialen Leute in WoW die sich sogar noch für Lowis einsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Ansonsten, bei Fragen wie "Wie bekomm ich am schnellsten Gold" oder ähnlich dumme Fragen mit "Alt+F4" zu beantworten... Es funktioniert wirklich oft^^


----------



## tsurugu (4. August 2010)

Mann... wie sich manche hier so aufregen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte damals zu Classic vor MC die Allys mit Gedankenkontrolle in die Lava geschmissen.
Das ist wohl der Klassiker, mit Priester kann man am besten gegnerischen Spielern aufen Sack gehen. ;D

Oder die Verarsche mit den Magierportalen nach Steinard, die man beim 1K-Winter-Anmelder, in Raids usw aufgestellt hat.
Da fallen so viele drauf rein. ;D

Letztens hatte ich nem frisch geworbenem Kumpel einen Streich gespielt: Er war im Blutelfenstartgebiet und ich schon im Brachland,
da wollte er, dass ich ihn mit dem "werbt-einen-Freund-Port" zu mir porte. Da habe ich mich natürlich auf den Weg zu den
hoch-levligen Raptoren gemacht und ihn mitten drin geportet (er lvl ~5, Raptoren lvl 17)... den Rest könnt ihr euch denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mit der Reiserakete hochfliegen und den Beifahrer in der Luft kicken!


----------



## Audax (4. August 2010)

das ist doch mal ein interessantes thema will mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (4. August 2010)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Warst du mal einer der Opfer dieses "Tricks"?^^
> Oder du bist einer der wenigen sozialen Leute in WoW die sich sogar noch für Lowis einsetzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe jetzt 115k Gold (also nicht sonderlich viel) und habe zu Release begonnen, da hatte keiner 2k Gold. Und zwischen "lowies" verarschen und sich für sie einsetzen besteht auch noch ein Unterschied.


----------



## WedeNoz (4. August 2010)

-->geht nur als shadowdance schurke =) in 1kw gibts ja meist druiden der feindlichen fraktion die fest davon bessessen sind dich zu killen. also gaaanz hoch fliegen. meist wird man auch verfolgt.
druiden die es echt wollen machen dann folgendes: fluggestallt weg, mondfeuer / insektenschwarm drauf, fallen runter, sind ausm kampf, könn wieder fluggestallt und fliegen wieder zu dir hoch--> gleiches spiel wieder.
so, als schurke: druide kommt, haut dot´s drauf, in dem moment abmounten und mit dem druiden runter fallen, kurz vorm boden, bzw, kurz bevor man ausm kampf kommt, wo der druide wieder fluggestallt machen kann, einfach schattenschritt + meucheln aufn druiden. resultat: druide bleib im kampf, knallt aufm boden=tot. schurke wird durch schattenschritt abgebremst und überlebt dank sicherer fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ich auch gerne mache, bin ja so n leroy jenkins fan, "damals" wo ony frisch für lvl 80 war: ne runde durch die eier rennen, wipe garantiert! inzwischen wipen nurnoch gimps oder unterequipte raids =(

in arena AFK hinsetzen und nicht bewegen: gegnerisches team schaut entweder doof, traut sich erst garnicht anzugreifen, oder die langweilige variante: rennt dich über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1. und 2. ist aber lustig anzuschaun ^^

als caster: in 1kw wenn feindliche fraktion hat mit flugmount in die festung rien fliegen, sofort hoch und vorm abmounten muss man bis zu den säulen anch oben kommen, dort drauf setzen & runter casten.

früher extrem lustig: es gibt in der brennenden steppe oder sengende schlucht nen großen elite mob, der für die damaligen 60ger schon recht übel war. diesen entweder nach IF oder SW rein kiten.... geht zwar immernoch, aber ist nichtmehr soooo lustig, weil die 80ger den schnell put haun =(
man könnte ja mal versuchen ysondre oder so ausm dämmerwald da raus kiten... keine ahnung ob das geht, muss man mal testen ^^

BESTE: früher stand mal kazzak in sturmwind! irgentwer hat es geschafft den dahin zu kiten. sturmwind war 3 tage down durch den typ weil der nie resettet ist weil immer neue, meist wachen, angreifen & die zu wenig schaden gemacht haben um den down zu haun^^


----------



## Yujimbo2009 (5. August 2010)

Lustige Sachen haben sich hier angesammelt,...wusste gar nicht was man alles in der WoW-Welt anstellen kann um die Leute zu verar****^^

Schöne Sache..zeigt mehr!!!!


----------



## Upat (5. August 2010)

Hey ;-) 

geht zwar leider schon ewig nicht mehr war aber ziehmlich witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! 

Als ZG damals eingeführt wurde war das Gift das man bei den mobs vor Hakkar bekommt noch auf alle Spieler und NPCs übertragbar.
Also haben wir uns damals alle das Gift geholt und uns Nach IF geportet (war damals die stadt mit den meisten spielern drinnen).
Und der Rest vom lied ist dann das wir durch IF marschiert sind und jeden angesteckt haben an den wir vorbei gelaufen sind, und die haben dann wiederrum die nächsten angesteckt.
Ich glaub die Seuche war dann locker 2 bis 3 Stunden in IF unterwegs und hat jeden getötet der sich nicht vom GIft heilen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurde aber schenll gefixt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (5. August 2010)

Als Nachtelf Jäger einen mob vor OG fangen, sich unsichtbar machen und warten.


----------



## Caerlon (5. August 2010)

einfach mal im Gildenchat schreiben:
hat den Erfolg "Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Eiskrone (25 Spieler)" errungen!
(weiß nicht ob der so heißt, der erfolg wo man den Eisbeschlagenen Frostbrutbezwinger bekommt)

Ich war mit meinem Twink on der lvl 40 war

75% der gilde schrieben mich an GZ, krass gz etc. bekommen

ich fand es witzig ( sry falls das schon jemand geschrieben hat ich hab bis seite 2 gelesen oder so


----------

